# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  υπερφαγια

## maria030

Γεια σας... Εδώ και ένα χρόνο ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω ανακάλυψα αυτό το σαιτ ... Αυτό που είδα ειναι ότι δυστυχώς είμαστε πολλοί με ΔΠΤ και άλλοι τόσοι έξω που δεν γνωρίζουν ότι πιθανόν έχουν και αυτοί και κάποιοι άλλοι που απλώς αγνοούν η δεν ενδιαφέρονται για αυτό...
Όπως καταλάβατε και από τον τίτλο έχω και εγώ υπερφαγικα .. Δεν έχει νόημα να γράψω τη δική μου ιστορία πάνω κάτω όλοι γνωρίζουν για την υπερφαγία, τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα...

Αποφάσισα να συμμετέχω και εγώ εδώ δεν ξερω ίσως για βοήθεια για συμπαράσταση γιατί εδώ σε αυτήν την κοινότητα υπάρχουν και άλλοι σαν εμένα που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν...

Δεν ξερω αν ποτέ καταφέρω να το ξεπεράσω.. Το θέλω πολύ... Αλλά.. Πολλα τα αλλά...

Αυτά απο εμένα προς το παρόν και τουλάχιστον για αρχή... Σαν ένα ποστ γνωριμίας...

----------


## purplerose_ed

Kαλως ηρθες! ;)

Νομιζω, το παρακατω ποστ θα σε βοηθησει ή τουλαχιστον σιγουρα κατι θα κινησει μεσα σου..
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=1#pid280807 
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## maria030

purplerose σε ευχαριστω πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα...
Το έχω ήδη διαβάσει ... Πριν γράψει η κοπέλα εδώ στο ημερολογιο της Μαντζουράνας... Σε κάποια πράγματα συμφωνώ μόνο μια μικρή ένσταση έχω...δεν ειναι βέβαια της παρούσης...

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ ... Εύχομαι και εγώ σε σένα καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα σου και απ όσο διάβασα ήδη τα έχεις πάει πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Ευχαριστω πολυ! Ειμαι και εγω πολλες φορες στα κατω μου, προσπαθω να ειμαι ομως αισιοδοξη και να μην ειμαι τοσο αυστηρη με μενα, να αναγνωριζω και την προοδο... Πολυ συχνα με παει πισω το μυαλο μου..Αλλα νομιζω ολοι το παθαινουμε...! Χρειαζομαστε μεγαλη στηριξη, καθολου συγχυσεις και αγχη γενικα και επειδη η αληθεια ειναι, το περιβαλλον μας ισως να μη μας τα δινει στο βαθμο που εχουμε αναγκη, το φορουμ αυτο να μας παρακινει να παμε ενα βημα παραπερα..!! :eureka:

----------


## maria030

Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτα που λες,.... Όλοι έχουμε πολλα γυρω μας καλά και και άσχημα και δεν μπορούμε πάντα τα αντιμετωπίζουμε όπως θα έπρεπε έχοντας μια συγκεκριμένη αδυναμία... Εσω τουλάχιστον καταλαβαινόμαστε.... Νιώθουμε ο ένας τον άλλον...
Εδώ θα τα λέμε εν καιρώ....

----------


## maria030

Αυτο το ποστ το είχα δημιουργήσει οταν πρωτομπηκα ...
Επειδή λοιπόν πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούσα τον χώρο της blossom και είναι άδικο γιατί είναι δικό της ποστ, δικό της ημερολόγιο. Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω ξανά όλους όσους μου έγραψαν εκεί και για τις ευχές τους και συμβουλές...
Να πω ότι τελικά εχτές έκανα την καρδιά μου πέτρα παρ όλο που αισθανόμουν πρησμένη και χάλια , ακομα δλδ ετσι αισθάνομαι, για τα 5 κιλά συν. Και βγήκα έξω να διασκεδασω... Έκανα την υπέρβαση γιατί τιμωρούσα τον εαυτό μου και έλεγα κοιτα πως έγινες πάλι δεν θα πας πουθενά μέχρι να χάσεις ξανά αυτά τα κιλά... Έκανα μια εξαίρεση λόγω γενεθλίων αλλα δεν με έκανε να νιώθω καλύτερα όντας άβολα μέσα στα ίδια μου τα ρούχα .. Κάτι με κράταγε ... Το χαζό μυαλό μου με τα επίσης χαχα σενάρια που φτιάχνει ... Λες και η διασκέδαση πάει σετακι με τα κιλά.... Λάθος και το ξερω ... Δεν με αφήνει όμως .... Γιατί θέλω να γίνω όπως πριν ... Υγιής και σε εκείνα τα κιλά... Πρώτα υγιής βέβαια...
Διατροφή ξεκινάω απο δευτέρα μαζι με τη νηστεία... Και φοβάμαι πως αυτές τις δυο μέρες τουλάχιστον σήμερα θα φαω πάλι πολύ λόγω της ημέρας... Και τα κλα απο 5 θα γίνουν 7-8 ...
Ποσο καλά θα ταν να ήμουν στα κιλά αυτά που παλεύω να φτασω και ήμουν πριν εδω και δυο σχεδόν χρόνια με σκαμπανεβάσματα ....
Όχι το ζω ξαναπεί υπέρβαρη δεν ειμαι και κάποιοι ίσως γυρίσουν και πουν τι λες κοπέλα μου μιλάς για 5 κιλά ρωτα και εμάς που έχουμε πολυ περισσότερα...
Η ψυχολογία είναι το Α και το Ω
Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας !!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Οχι, σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Ακομα και ατομα που φτανουν στο στοχο τους εχουν συνηθισει την ταμπελα του χοντρου, του υπερβαρου,του διαφορετικου τελος παντων, του πιο ''ασχημου- υποδεεστερου'' σε σχεση με τους αλλους (που προφανως και δεν αληθευει) και ακομα και τοτε επειδη η ταυτιση με αυτα ηταν τοσο εντονη μεχρι και εμμονικη, νιωθουν ετσι οντας αδυνατοι .... Ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου. Ξερω γυναικες οντως παχυσαρκες που εχουν τετοια χαρη, αυτοπεποιθηση και οσες αδυνατες και να βαλεις διπλα τους φαινονται στην κυριολεξια θαμπες, αχαρες και βαρετες. Και θελει πολλη δυναμη γι αυτο...Πχ η μητερα μου ειναι 55 χρονων, τα κιλα της σιγουρα ειναι περιπου 90 αλλα δεν ξερω, εχει σχετικα σφιχτο σωμα, την λες χοντρουλα οκει αν και δεν μ αρεσει ο ορος, την λες παχουλη, αλλα εχει τετοια αυτοπεποιθηση, τετοια προσωπικοτητα, τετοιο στυλ που δεν την πειραζει καθολου...Φαντασου οτι δεν τρωει καν κανονικα γευματα, λαθος βεβαια, απλως εχει θυρεοειδη... Το φαι της ειναι πιο λιτο κ απο το δικο μου... Και για να μην πολυλογω, μεσα σε οποια παρεα και να ειναι, ολοι εκεινη θα κοιτανε...Εχει και προσωπαρα οκ!!! Πρεπει να αναθεωρησουμε σαν κοινωνια την εννοια του ωραιου και του συμπαθητικου...Δεν λεω να παμε στο ακρο να προαγουμε την παχυσαρκια απλα να τους βλεπουμε ολους ιδιους, το ιδιο ομορφους, γιατι η ομορφια ερχεται απο μεσα. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που εχει φτιαξει η μητερα μου μια δεμενη οικογενεια και με τον πατερα μου ειναι σαν να γνωριστηκαν χθες. 
Χαρακτηρας, προσωπικοτητα, τσαχπινια, ναζι, καλλιεργεια (και αν συνδυαστει με μορφωση ακομα καλυτερα και οχι το αναποδο!!!!) και αν τα χεις αυτα και ΘΕΣ οντως να χασεις κιλα τα χανεις....
Αλλωστε οσοι μας αγαπουν πραγματικα για ο,τι ειμαστε θα μας αγαπουν οπως κι αν ειμαστε!!!!

----------


## maria030

αν παμε ολοι με ο.τι προσταζει η κοινωνια τοτε οι παχυσαρκοι θα επρεπε να φουνταρουν .... Γιατι αυτο που πλασαρουν ειναι οχι απλα αδυνατες αλλα και με τελειες αναλογιες....
Η μαμα σου ειναι απλα παραδειγμα προς μιμηση .... Γιατι πολυ απλα χωρις να ειναι η κορμαρα αυτο που εκπεμπει μεσα και εξω σε κανει να την προσεξεις.... Πολυ απλα τα εχει καλα με τον εαυτο της , ειναι ευτυχισμενη εχει αυτοπεπεοιθηση και το λιγοτερο που την απασχολει ειναι τα κιλα της!!!!!!!!
Ο συνδιασμος που περιγραφεις ειναι ιδανικος...
Ξερεις εγω λοιπον δεν παω με τα προτυπα της κοινωνιας αλλα με το πως αν ειμαι καλα εγω... Ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης υπαρχει οσο δεν παει , αλλα πραγματικα αν ημουν καλα με μενα ακομα και χτες θα χαιρομουν την εξοδο μου 1000 τα 100 και δεν θα σκεφτομουν αν η φουστα μου ειναι τσιτα και πριν απλως μπορει και να μου επεφτε... 
Σιγουρα η λαμψη αυτη υπαρχει μεσα μας !!!!!!!!! Οταν πραγματικα ημουν καλυτερα και με τα κιλα μου και με τον εαυτο μου εβγαινα εξω και ελεγα εισαι καλα ενταξει δεν εισαι θεα αλλα εχεις κατι και δεν ηταν τυχαιο οτι τραβουσα την προσοχη οχι γιατι ελεγα οτι ειμαι κουκλαρα ( καλα αυτο ποτα δυστυχως) αλλα γιατι ημουν καλα και ελεγα θα ζησω αυτη τη σιγμη , βγαινω για να διασκεδασω...
Εχω να σου πω πως εχω υπαρξει και εγω υπερβαρη για λογους υγειας .... Δεν θελω ποτε μα ποτε να ξαναφτασω εκει ... Εκεινη εικονα που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου οταν εχασα πια αρκετα κιλα να χωριζει τα ρουχα και να βλεπει παντελονια τεραστια και να σκεφτεται με λυπη ΄Θεε μου πως ημουν ετσι και να υποσχομαι στον εαυτο μου να μην ξαναφτασω σε αυτο το σημειο δεν φευγει.... Με τρομαζει κι ολας ... Οχι οτι το εχω συνεχεια στο μυαλο μου δεν λεω αυτο αλλα δεν θελω να ξαναφτασω εκει γιατι το εχω περασει και δεν μου αρεσε καθολου αυτο!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου!!!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Πρωτον, τι ευχαριστεις καλε, θελω και σου γραφω, χαρα μου στον ελευθερο χρονο να επικοινωνω μαζι σας και να ανταλλασσουμε αποψεις!!
Δευτερον, το ξερω, φυσικα, οτι δεν πας με τα προτυπα και σε καταλαβαινω..Ο καθενας μας εχει μετρο συγκρισης τον εαυτο του. Οταν εχεις μαθει να εισαι παντα αδυνατος και μετα γινεσαι υπερβαρος σου ερχεται ενα σοκ! Εγω ημουν παντα υπερβαρη, της ταξης 5 κιλα παραπανω, και με τις πανελληνιες ειχα φτασει στο μεγιστο οριο του υπερβαρου και για πολυ λιγο ειχα αγγιξει την παχυσαρκια και επαθα αυτο το σοκ! Γιατι λες οκ ειμαι υπερβαρη, τωρα πως εγινα? Βεβαια καθ ολο το διαστημα που ημουν υπερβαρη ενιωθα πολλη αυτοπεποιθηση και δεν με εμποδιζε τιποτα και κανεις, εχω και ομοιομορφη κατανομη λιπους οποτε δε φαινοταν σε σχεση με καποιον που ειχε το ιδιο λιπος υψος κλπ. Απλα μετα ειδα την αλλαγη και τα επαιξα, μπηκα στο πανεπιστημιο, εκανα καινουργιες φιλες που ειναι ολες αρκετα αδυνατες και εε θες να προχωρησεις να γινεις και εσυ αδυνατη. Κριμα που το περναει η κοινωνια αφενος, αφετερου, κατι κερδιζεις απο ολο αυτο. Σιγουρα υγεια μεσω καλης και οχι εξαντλητικης διατροφης και γυμναστικης! Εσυ, αν επιτρεπεται, θελεις να χασεις? (Μπερδευτηκα λιγο, δε θυμαμαι κιλα και υψος που εχεις πει) Θελω να σου πω οτι αν ξεκινησεις αγωνα με την πορεια θα νιωθεις καλυτερα! Μονο μπροστα μπορουμε να παμε αν τηρουμε προγραμμα

----------


## maria030

τη θυμαμαι την ιστορια σου ησουν απο τις πρωτες που διαβασα οταν μπηκα εδω για πρωτη φορα...
ναι να σου θυμισω ημουν 53 κιλα με υψος 1,68 ... Τωρα πια 58 ισως και 59 ... τελευταια ημουν στα 55 αλλα αυτες τις μερες ολο ετρωγα και εκανα επεισοδια και πηρα παλι 4-5 .... απλα ακολουθω το φαυλο κυκλο 55-57 το τελευατιο διαστημα και τωρα πηρα κι αλλα... 
Νιωθω χαλια απο αυριο η τελαυταια ευκαιρια τη Δευτερα πρεπει να σταματησω γιατι και τα ρουχα μου δεν μου μαπινουν πια και νιωθω οτι θα σκασω .... Σημερα παλι εφαγα ενα καρο πραγματα ειχαμε και γλυκα στο σπιτι μου εφερα κι αλλα λογω γενεθλιων ενταξει απ ολα εφαγα και σε ποσοτητες ... Δεν ειναι τα γενεθλια ειναι οτι απλα νιωθω πολυ κουρασμενη πια ...
Πιστευω οτι θα ανεβω παλι καποια στιγμη ψυχολογικα αλλα σε αυτη τη φαση ειναι εξισου σημαντικα για μενα και τα κιλα ... λες και ειμαι στην αρχη οπου ολο αυτο ειχε γινει σχεδον εμμονικο...

----------


## purplerose_ed

ΑΑ εσυ ειχες γενεθλια? χρονια πολλαααα :)
λοιπον, σου εχω λυση αρκει να μην απογοητευτεις απο ο,τι εχει γινει ηδη και αρκει να θες να το ακουσεις! Που για να εισαι εδω, σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι και συμπαρασταση και καινουργιες ενδεχομενως ιδεες! Ειναι 80% διατροφη 20% γυμναστικη! Θα σου πω τι κανω εγω που βλεπω αποτελεσμα και νιωθω και ευεξια!

Πρωινα:

Γιαουρτι 2% συνδυασμενο η με βρωμη η με καρυδι η με αμυγδαλο η με φυστικι αιγινης η με ηλιοσπορους η δαμασκηνο η μηλο η συνδυασμος αυτων
Φρυγανιες ολικης με γιαουρτι και βατομουρα απο πανω
Αραβικη με τυρι κ γαλοπουλα
Αυγο με γαλοπουλα
Σαγανακι με ντοματα
και αλλα πολλα φυσικα, ενδεικτικα λεω συνδυασμους

Μεσημεριανα

Κοτοπουλο
σολομος
τονος
σαρδελα
γλωσσα
κρεας 
σουπα
ολα αυτα με αναλογους συνδυασμους , πιπεριες, μανιταρια, τυρι, γιαουρτι, ψημενο μηλο
+ σαλατα με το γευμα που μπορει να εχει ντοματα, μαρουλι, καροτο, λαχανο, ροκα .. κ.λπ

Απογευματινο

Φρουτο η φρουτοσαλατες ο,τι θες!

Βραδυνο

το ιδιο με το μεσημερι λιγο λιγοτερο η και κατι ελαφρυ οπως γιαουρτι με διαφορα υγιεινα συνοδευτικα!


Τωρα, γυμναστικη, και το περπατημα ειναι ιδανικο εξω στο υπαιθρο για μιση ωριτσα, υπαρχουν και στο youtube προγραμματα αεροβιας γυμναστικης που μπορεις να κανεις στο σπιτι και ασκησεις ενδυναμωσης με στρωματακι για το σπιτι!

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα λιγο !:blush:

----------


## maria030

δικηγορινα του διαβολου ξερεις εσυ χαχα

να απογοητευτω με αυτα που μου γραφεις γιατι? η τουλαχιστον περισσοτερο...
εχω να σου πω οταν εμαι σε φαση που δεν συμβαινουν επεισοδια τρεφομαι ετσι ακριβως!!!!!! τη δε σαλατα απαραιτητη με καθε φαγητο και φρουτα και τρελαινομαι για γιαουρτι με σταφιδες καρυδια η και κουακερ με αναλογους συνδυασμους οπως λες.....
οταν συμβαινουν μη ρωτας!!!!! ειμαι περιπτωση αφου δεν με βοηθαει ουτε αυτο το προγραμμα ... χαχα 
απλα καποιες φορες στην απελπισια μου μπορει να ετρωγα καθε μερα κοτοπουλο το μεσημερι με μπολικη σαλατα και εκει ηταν ο φαυλος κυκλος ... Και ξερω φυσικα οτι ηταν τεραστιο λαθος αυτο....
Το μονο που δεν κανω και δεν εκανα ποτε ειναι η γυμναστικη δεν το χα απο μικρη .... Μονο περπατημα κανω απ ολα τα αλλα δεν μπορω καθολου και για λογους υγειας ... ειμαι και μεγαλοκοπελα ειπαμε χαχα

σε ευχαριστω και για τις ευχες !!!!!! <3

----------


## purplerose_ed

(Χαχαχα, ενιωσα ωραια πριν, επιασα δουλεια απο τα 19 μεσα στο φορουμ:dork::cool::bouncing: )

Οχι απο αυτα που γραφω, εννοω να μην απογοητευεσαι απο την κατασταση που περιγραφεις, ο,τι εγινε εγινε, αυριο ξημερωνει μια νεα μερα, νεοι στοχοι, νεα τα παντα! Και εισαι τυχερη που εισαι σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια ως προς τα κιλα αφενος, αφετερου, πρεπει να αρχισεις να κανεις προσπαθεια ως προς το ψυχικο κομματι και κανε περπατημα οκ κανενα προβλημα!!!!!!!! ;) 

To ζητουμενο ειναι να κανεις κατι καινουργιο γιατι οπως καπου προσφατα διαβασα '' για να εχεις κατι που ποτε δεν ειχες πρεπει να κανεις κατι που ποτε δεν εκανες ''

Τιποτα και για ο,τι θες εδω ειμαστε, αν θες στελνε μου και direct :) :love:

----------


## maria030

καλα για νομικες υποθεσεις ειπαμε εισαι ετοιμη πια χαχα... Εδω που τα λεμε ειναι να σε σκαει δεν μπορεις να μην τα χωσεις χαχα

αυτο και εγω καπου το ειχα διαβασει στο παρελθον .... σοφο επισης... και αληθινο...

για το ψυχικο κομματι εδω και 1,5 χρονο κανω ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα ειμαι και πολυ τρελλη επισης επισης χαχα οποτε τι να μου κανει και αυτη.... το ανεφερα και εχτες , Βασικα στις τελευταιες συνεδριες εχω καποια θεματακια πιεσης με την γιατρο και μπορει να φταει και αυτο σην και καποια αλλα εκτος απο τις βασικες αιτιες που ηση γνωριζω .... τωρα πια 

σε ευχαριστω αυστηρη δικηγορινα χαχα και εσυ εννοειται ο.τι χρειαστεις μη δισταστεις ,,,,
Καταλαβαινω ποσο λαθος ηταν που αφησα το φορουμ τοσο καιρο...
Μπορει να μη λειτουργι παντα αλλα κατα καποιο τροπο ειναι πολυ βοηθηθητικο!!!!!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Χαχαχα ολοι σε ενα βαθμο κουβαλαμε τρελα :dork::dork:
Ψαξτο πιο βαθια μονη σου, δες αν σε ενοχλει κατι στις συνθηκες της ζωης σου, εγω πχ θελω να μεινω μονη μου, στο κεντρο, λιγο χλωμο με την κριση αλλα σκεφτομαστε με τους γονεις μου να κανουμε ο,τι μπορουμε... Και εγω παω σε ψυχολογο και μιλαμε γενικα και νιωθω οτι με ισιωνει προς στιγμη αλλα μεχρι να ξαναπαω εχω στραβωσει παλι!!! Φανταζομαι παντα την ιδεατη ψυχολογικη μου κατασταση γενικα αλλα ειναι ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ να την κανω πραξη... Παιζουν απιστευτο ρολο οι συνθηκες, το περιβαλλον σου κ.λπ.. Τι να πω, ουτε τον εαυτο μου δεν μπορω καλα καλα να βοηθησω σε αυτα.... Ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα και σε αυτον τον τομεα λοιπον!
Δε θελω να ειμαι αυστηρη :( χαχαχ!!! Αντικειμενικη θα ηταν καλυτερο! :kiss::grin::saint:

----------


## maria030

Δεν ξερω αν αυτο το χαρακτηριζεις αυστηρο , αντικειμενικο οπως θες .... Μπορει αυτος ο τροπος να βοηθαει και σενα ...
Ξερεις τι γινεται ? Τι εχω καταλαβει εγω? Σκεφτεσαι η συνειδητοποιεις καποια πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου... Σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο ολα ειναι οκ,,, Τι καλα καταλαβα τι μου φταιει η δεν μου αρεσει αυτο η δεν ξερω τι αλλο...
Αντε τωρα να προσχωρησεις στις αλλαγες που χρειαζονται για να μη μενεις στασιμος ..... Θελει και θαρρος και εδω που τα λεμε ξεβολεμα του τροπου ζωης γιατι πρακτικα καθε αλλαγη δεν παυει να ειναι κατι καινουριο και αν δεν τα πας και καλα με τις αλλαγες αντε να ξεκουνηθεις οπως εγω δλδ... Αλλα οπως λες και εσυ ειναι πολλοι παραγοντες που παιζουν ρολο για να μη βουλιαξεις στη στασιμοτητα ... Στη δικη μου περιπτωση δεν εξαρτωνται οι λυσεις μονο απο μενα οποτε κει ειναι καπου που το χανω....
Τωρα ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις να πας σε δικο σου σπιτι αν το θελεις τελικα πολυ... ισως οχι αμεσα καποια στιγμη...
ειμαστε ολοι του γιατρου χαχα

----------


## Blossom

Μαράκι, έχεις ΔΜΣ 20.5, συνειδητοποιείς πως το να νιώθεις 'κοίτα πως έγινα πάλι' ή έστω 'βαριά' είναι άτοπο;

Κατανοώ το φόβο σου για μια δυσλειτουργική σχέση με το φαγητό, όμως μήπως τελικά 
_εσύ πείθεις τον εαυτό σου πως κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει;_

Ίσως τρως 'πολύ' (υπερφαγικά επεισόδια) επειδή νιώθεις πως 'δεν μπορείς' να το κάνεις;
Όταν κάτι θεωρείται απαγορευτικό, το ποθούμε περισσότερο.

Μπορεί και να σου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα το να είσαι πολύ αδύνατη, και αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο!

Επίσης, επειδή αναφέρεις κάτι για 'τέλειες αναλογίες', πέρα του ότι τέλειο δεν υπάρχει,
ομοιόμορφο σώμα χτίζουμε περισσότερο με τη γυμναστική παρά με τη διατροφή.

Συγγνώμη που τα έγραψα όλα μαζί, δε θέλω να σε τρομάξω αλλά να σε κάνω να τα σκεφτείς λίγο διαφορετικά.

Εύχομαι σύντομα να ξαναβρείς τη θετική σου ενέργεια.
Πολλά φιλιά :love:

----------


## purplerose_ed

(Εχει διαφορα, αυστηρος σημαινει οχι επιεικης, αντικειμενικος σημαινει κατι ακριβως στη μεση. Ο αυστηρος παει προς ενα ακρο, το αρνητικο. )
Ναι ειναι οι συνθηκες! Σε πιανω απολυτα!!! Προσπαθησε να σκεφτεις πως μπορουν οι γυρω συνθηκες να αλλαξουν ωστε να αλλαξεις αυτα που θες με τη σειρα σου! Και μετα προσπαθησε να αλλαξεις εσυ τις συνθηκες γυρω σου, ο,τι πιο δυσκολο, αλλα μπορει και να το πετυχεις με προσπαθεια!

----------


## maria030

Blossomaki πρωτα απ ολα να σου οτι τις τελειες αναλογιες δεν τις ανεφερα για μενα αλλα για τα προτυπα που επικρατουν... Οχι το ζητουμενο μου δεν ειναι αυτο οι τελειες αναλογιες ... Για παραδειγμα και στα 53 κιλα ειχα κοιλιτσα αλλα δεν ειχα τοσο θεμα το καλυπτα το αποδεχμουν ....Κατα καποιο τροπο ισως ισχυει αυτο που λες ... 
Καποιες φορες τρωω ενα γλυκο αισθανομαι ενοχες λες και εκανα κατι τραγικο και μετα χαλαω τα παντα και οδηγουμαι αυτοματα σε επεισοδιο και αυτοτιμωρουμαι ..... του τυπου εφαγες αρα χαλασες τη διατροφη σου φαε τωρα σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο και την επομενη διαιτα ... και μετα τυψεις ενοχες....ετσι σκεφτεται ο υπερφαγικος 
Η προβληματικη σχεση μου με το φαγητο αντιπροσωπειει σαν συμτωμα κατι αλλο.... Το οτι θελω να ειμαι αδυνατη κακο δεν ειναι... αλλα ο φοβος που πηγαζει απο το παλεθον της παχυσαρκιας και η αποφυγη της ειναι κατι που υπαρχει επισης πισω ....

Τωρα να πω συμπληρωματικα και για την purplerose μας εσυ τι απο τα συο πιστευεις οτι εισαι? και βασικα γιατι πρεπει να βαζεις μαι ετικετα στον εαυτο σου? Ο.τι λες το λες για να βοηθησεις .... Τωρα αν παρεξηγηθει ο αλλος ισως δεν θελει να δει κατι η δεν καταλαβε κατι η πηρε κατι στραβα .... οι ισορροπιες ειναι λεπτες αλλα σε σημειο να μη προσβαλλουμε τον αλλο...
Νομιζω λοιπον οτι ισως βρισκομαι σε ενα σταδιο μεταβασης ... Η παραδαδοχη συνθηκων και γεγονοτων περα απο τα υπερφαγικα και το θαρρος του να πω την αληθεια στον εαυτο μου και φωνακτα πλειον με οδηγησει λιγο πιο περα...
Ισως βημα βημα και ισως με ασφαλεια οσο γινεται ....
Ηδη εδω και ενα μηνα εκανα κατι που ναι μεν το τολμησα ναι μεν εκτεθηκα αλλα ειχε αρνητικα αποτελεσματα και απο τοτε η διατροφη παει περιπατο...
πεφτεις αλλα βρισκεις τη δυναμη να ξανασηκωθεις ακομα πιο δυνατος !!!!!!!

----------


## maria030

Θέλω να πω πολλα ... Δεν ξερω απο που να αρχίσω.. 
Βασικά ειναι πολύ απογοητευμένη με τον εαυτό μου ... Με στεναχωρει το γεγονός ότι εδω και μια εβδομάδα έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο εντελώς ... Δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαίνει ... Δεν έγινε κάτι για να στεναχωρηθώ δεν έγινε κάτι για να χαρώ... Δεν άλλαξε τπτ ... Το ίδιο τρομακτικό ακούγεται ...
Άλλαξε όμως το ότι δεν σταματάω ... Θέλω κάθε ώρα και λεπτό να τρώω ... Συνέχεια τα πάντα ... Πεινάω? Δεν με σταματσει ο πόνος στο στομάχι ... Δεν με σταματάει η θλίψη κάθε πρωί πάνω στη ζυγαριά ... Δεν με σταματάει η αδυναμία να μπω πλέον στα ρούχα μου ...
Μια εβδομάδα τώρα κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου ...
Που πήγε η δύναμη μου? 
Κάποτε έμπαινα εδω και βοηθούσα με λίγα λόγια ... Συμπαραστεκόμουν στους άλλους ... Τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό ποτέ θα βοηθήσω? Γιατί αισθάνομαι παλι ετσι? Γιατί μου το ξανακάνω αυτό?
Θέλω να χωθω σε μια τρύπα και να μην ξαναβγώ μέχρι να τα χάσω ολα αυτά που πήρα σε 7 μέρες ... Μέχρι να φτασω στο ενα άντε δυο επεισόδια την εβδομάδα ... Ναι θα και ευχαριστημένη ...
Την τέταρτη εχω ραντεβού με τη διατροφολόγο ... Τι θα της πω πάλι? Τι θα της δείξω ? Ότι τρώω σαν γουρούνι ?
Τι υποσχέσεις δίνω που δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω... Δεν θέλω να βγω έξω δεν θέλω να δω άνθρωπο ...
Σήμερα θα έκανα μια καινούρια αρχή... Ναι καλά.... Πάλι τα ίδια.. Πρωτοτύπησα ξανά.
Ντρέπομαι για τον εαυτό μου ... Με λυπάμαι!!!

Μπορείτε να μη δώσετε καν σημασία στην απελπισία μου ... Έπιασα πάτο πάλι και δεν μου φταίτε και εσείς.... Δεν έχω άλλες δικαιολογίες τι κάθομαι και γράφω ,.... Για να τα δω και εγώ μπας και ταρακουνηθώ και ξυπνήσω επιτέλους !!!
Το επανέλαβα? Δεν με αντέχω άλλο!!!

----------


## maria030

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τη συμπαράσταση και για τις ευχές!!! να είσαι καλά κοπέλα μου...
Όσο για το.αλλο απάντησα κι ολας ... Μήπως πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε στους διαχειριστές δεν ξερω ...

----------


## maria030

Και μη στεναχωριέσαι για τέτοιου είδους δεν ξερω πως να το πω αρρωστημένα άτομα !!!

----------


## purplerose_ed

Mαρια μου αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι σχεδον αναποφευκτα οταν κανεις προσπαθεια.!!!!!!! Αν εχεις λιγο χρονο, για να μην γραφω παντου τα ιδια στο φορουμ, πηγαινε στο ''κυκλος'' μια παρομοια απαντηση θα εγραφα και εδω!!!!!! Σκεψου τον λογο που ξεκινησες να προσπαθεις. Σκεψου τον στοχο σου, σκεψου τι εχεις καταφερει μεχρι τωρα, εχεις δυναμη απλα θες βοηθεια να την εξωτερικευσεις η μπορει να θες και χρονο! Δεν γινονται ολα γρηγορα. Οι πιο σημαντικες προσπαθειες και οι πιο σωστες εχουν σταθερα και αργα και μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα που οταν συμβουν αντεχουν στο χρονο!

----------


## Blossom



----------


## maria030

σας ευχαριστω βρε κοριτσια να ειστε καλα!!!!!!!!! εχω γινει η γκρινιαρα της παρεας χααχ

----------


## afratoulini90

Μη το σκεφτεσαι, Μαρια μ. Ολες γκρινιαζουμε κατα καιρους. 
Εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν εισαι στενοχωρημενη, ετσω ενδομυχα, με κατι; Τα υπερφαγικα πρεπει να εχουν καποια αιτια.
Συνηθως ειναι ειτε επειδη κουραστηκαμε απο υπερβολικη στερηση, ειτε επειδη η ψυχολογια μας ειναι πεσμενη...
Ψαξ'το λιγακι με τον εαυτο σου..ή ο,τι θες να το συζητησουμε...Και μη σκας... Θα ξαναμπεις σε προγραμμα. Αλλωστε, φυσιολογικο δεν ειναι το βαρος σου, αν θυμαμαι καλα;; Ξεχναω επειδη δεν εχεις βαλει τικερακι..

----------


## maria030

ναι afratoulini90 φυσιολογικο ειναι το βαρος μου ακομα τουλαχιστον .... Αλλα αν συνεχισω ετσι δεν το βλεπω... χαχα Θελωνα αγιασω και δεν μπορω... Σημερα η μανα μου εφτιαξε σπανακοπιτα ενταξει τωρα Καθολου ελεος σε αυτο το σπιτι- μινι μαρκετ... Ο.τι θες το εχουμε.... χωρις υπερβολλες
Ακομα το ψαχνω να δω μηπως κατι μου φταιγε αλλα δεν ... Αληθεια πρρωτη φορα δεν εχω απαντηση ....
Να σαι καλα για τη στηριξη ... Το μονο που σκεφτομαι κατι που συναιβει ενα μηνα πριν και η πιεση απο την ψυχοθεραπευτρια ...
Και τελικα τωρα που το γραφω η δικη μου πιεση να μην παρω κιλα για το Πασχα να εχω ενα περιθωριο, να χασω αυτα που εμεναν και τελικα αντι να χασω πηρα κι ολας ... Μαλλον μονη μου την εκανα τη ζημια προσπαθωντας εν οψη γιορτων ...
Τετοια εξυπναδα χαχα

----------


## purplerose_ed

Μαρια προσπαθησε να ελαφρυνεις λιγο ψυχολογικα. Εχω ακουσει οτι η γιογκα βοηθαει απιστευτα. Σκεφτομουν να βρω κανενα βιντεακι στο γιουτιουμπ, στρωμα εχω και σιγα 10 ευρω κανει. Πιστευω θα ειναι καλο .

----------


## maria030

purplerose λες? δεν το χω γενικως εγω με τη γυμναστικη μονο περπατημα κανω .... Μου βαζεις ιδεες μηπως το ψαξωκαι εγω.... Ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι ψυχολογικα το χω παρει βαρεως εχεις δικιο!!!!!!!

Dulcinea del Toboso η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτα που λες ττα εχω σκεφτει και εγω.... Και μπορει συναισθηματικα να στεναχωρηθηκα τοτε πρακτικα ομως μου βγιανει τωρα...
Οσο για την ψυχοθεραπευτρια σε καποια θεματα ειναι λιγο απολυτη και θεωρω πως εγω γνωριζω πολυ καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου και τις αντοχες μου !!!!!!!


Σημερα συναντηθηκα με τη διατροφολογο... Μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω οτι φταιει δυστυχως το περιβαλλον μου ( γιατι οπως εχω ξαναπει εμεις καθε μερα εχουμε γιορτη .... Εχουμε ποικιλια αγαθων ενα σουπερ μαρκετ ειμαστε) και εγω απο τη μερια μου κανω οτι μπορω ... 
Στο μεταξυ και εγω προσπαθουσα να περιορισω τον εαυτο μου για να μην ξεφυγω επειδη ερχονται γιορτες και θα ετωγα παραπανω και εφερα το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα... Το ιδιο εκανα και τα Χριστουγεννα και μου το θυμισε εκεινη...
Αραλοιπον ειναι ενας συνδυασμός πραγματων...

και παιδια αληθεια οταν εχω ολα τα αγαθα συνεχεια μπροστα μου και προβλημα διατροφικο να μην ειχα θα το αποκτουσα.... 
Και ενω η μητερα μου ειναι η μονη που γνωριζει , δεν βοηθαει καθολου .... Δεν μπορει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν καταλαβαινει, Δεν μπορει να καταλαβει... Πα ρ ολα που και εκεινη πρεπει να προσεχει οντας διαβητικη και κατα καποιο τροπο θα μπορουσε λιγο να το δει , δεν εχω καν την απαιτηση να το κανει οταν δεν προσεχει για τον ιδιο της το εαυτο...
Αυτο το διατημα εχω να παλεψω με τον εαυτο μου και με τις συνθηκες στο σπιτι πρακτικα και υλικα....

----------


## purplerose_ed

Καλα με την κατασταση που επικρατει γυρω σου αλλοι δεν θα συζητουσαν καν περι διατροφης και δε θα προσπαθουσαν...θα ειχαν παραιτηθει ηδη!!! Αυτο για τη γιογκα στο λεω ανεπιφυλακτα. Δεν ξεκινησα ακομαναλλα βλεπω οτι εσυ εισαι σε σοβαροτερη θεση ως προς αλλους παραγοντες το περιβαλλον δηλαδη . Δε θα χασεις!!! Δεν ξερω αν εχει ειπωθει, εχεις εκτος οικογενειακου κυκλου ανθρωπους φιλους η οτιδηποτε που να σου δινουν κουραγιο και να σε βοηθανε; Γιατι αν εχεις και ειναι τοξικοι καντην με ελαφρια.... στο λεω εκ πειρας, και εγω το εκανα με μερικα ατομα.

----------


## maria030

> _Originally posted by purplerose_
> Καλα με την κατασταση που επικρατει γυρω σου αλλοι δεν θα συζητουσαν καν περι διατροφης και δε θα προσπαθουσαν...θα ειχαν παραιτηθει ηδη!!! Αυτο για τη γιογκα στο λεω ανεπιφυλακτα. Δεν ξεκινησα ακομαναλλα βλεπω οτι εσυ εισαι σε σοβαροτερη θεση ως προς αλλους παραγοντες το περιβαλλον δηλαδη . Δε θα χασεις!!! Δεν ξερω αν εχει ειπωθει, εχεις εκτος οικογενειακου κυκλου ανθρωπους φιλους η οτιδηποτε που να σου δινουν κουραγιο και να σε βοηθανε; Γιατι αν εχεις και ειναι τοξικοι καντην με ελαφρια.... στο λεω εκ πειρας, και εγω το εκανα με μερικα ατομα.


χμμμ απο το, περιβαλλον μου κανεις δεν γνωριζει το προβλημα μου περα απο τη μητερα μου.... Γνωριζει και δεν γνωριζει δλδ... Οποιος δεν το εχει βιωσει δεν μπορει και να το καταλαλαβει...
Ασεχτως ομως οπως διαταραχης οι τοξικοι φιλοι- συγγενεις δημιουργουν προβλημα ετσι κι αλλιως ...
Απο τους συγγενεις εχει γινει αυτο πολυ πριν τη συνειδητιποιηση της διαταραχης ... Εχουν μεινει πολυ λιγοι μετρημενοι που δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως ...
Τωρα στο κεφαλαιο φιλοι επειδη και εγω το εχω βιωσει και ακομα και τωρα τρωω κατι χαστουκια απο εκει που δεν το περιμενω εχω μαθει ομως πια ... Εχει γινει και εκει ενα ξεκαθαρισμα στο τελος ομως μενεις εσυ και ο ευατος σου... Ουτε στο δαχτυλο ενος χεριου και δεν μιλαω για φιλους αλλα για παρεα που και που και ισως ατομα που δεν με καλυπτουν ... Μπορει να εχω γινει και εγω περιεργη ... Μεγαλωνοντας ομως δεν δεχομαι πλεον πολλα ... Εχω δωσει παρα πολλα εχω απογοητευτει - πληγωθει και δεν μπορω να κανω πια υπομονη... Σκληρο ? εγωιστικο? δεν ξερω αλλα πιο πολυ κακο μου κανει το να ειναι με ατομα που δεν μου λενε τπτ η που κοιτανε πως θα με ρουφηξουν - εκμεταλλευτουν παρα η μοναξια !!!!!! Μπορει να ειναι εγω λαθος ... Δεν το αντεχω ομως ... Οχι πια!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Γεια σας κορίτσια. 

Εύχομαι σε όλες τα καλύτερα να βρείτε τις αντοχές και τι άμυνες που θα συμμαχήσουν μαζί σας για να πετύχετε τον στόχο σας. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ένα κομμάτι της δικής μου εμπειρίας όντας παθούσα. Η υπερφαγία και η συναισθηματική πείνα θέλουν πολλές αντοχές. Απαιτείται μία άκρως προσωπική στροφή στον εαυτό μας και κυρίως καλές συνθήκες γύρω μας που να μην μας ωθούν σε ακραία συναισθήματα και καταστάσεις. Αν και η ηλικία δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία όταν η απόφαση μας είναι γενναία και ολοκληρωτική, παρόλα αυτά ο χρόνος συντελεί αρνητικά. Επιφέρει κούραση, κόπωση και πολλά απρόβλεπτα και μη αναμενόμενα στην ζωή μας που μας αποπροσανατολίζουν από τους στόχους μας. Όσο λοιπόν νωρίτερα και ανέμελα ξεκινήσουμε να επικεντρωνόμαστε στους στόχους μας τόσο το καλύτερο. Έχετε λίγα κιλά και αξίζουν οι προσπάθειες σας!!! Σας εύχομαι καλή δύναμη

----------


## maria030

Dulcinea del Toboso δεν μπορεις να μην επηρεαζεσαι εστω και στο ελαχιστο .... Δυστυχως αυτο δεν γινεται ... Τοτε θα ειμασταν πετρινοι και οχι ανθρωπινοι.... Και οταν εχουμε λιγες ευαισθησιες παραπνω απο τους αλλους πρεπει να ανπτυξουμε αμυνες για να μπορουμε να επιβιωσουμε...
Τωρα σε αυτο που λες με τους φιλους το εχω παθει και εχω μαθει πια ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να στηριζεασαι στον εαυτο σου και οχι στους αλλους.... Απλα δεν μπορεις να εισαι και μονος και κανεις επιλογες αναγακαστικα η μη για να εχεις καποα παρεα αν μπορεις ....
Αν και αρκετα μεγαλυτερη σου χαιρομαι που εσυ το εχεις καταλαβει νωρις .... Δεν με ζαλιζεις καθολου αν με πιασει να δεις εγω ποσο πολυλογου ειμαι χαχα Καλη Ανασυτση καλο Πασχα και σενα Κοριτσι μοθυ!!!!!!!:tumble:

Nefeli-σε ευχαριστουμε που μοιραστηκες αυτες τις πληροφοριες απο τον εαυτο σου, μαζι μας .. Με βρισκεις συμφωνη σε οσα λες ... Θελει και δυναμη και κουραγιο και αντοχες και επειδη ο δρομος ειναι μακρυς η κουραση συναισθηματικα και σωματικα ειναι αναποφευκτη...
Το προβλημα δεν ειναι τα λιγα κιλα , χωρις να σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι ενα ακομα + οταν εχεις παραπανω κιλα...
Το προβλημα ειναι το βαρος που εχεις μεσα στην ψυχη σου οσα κιλα και να εισαι και πρεπει να σηκωνεις - αντιμετωπιζεις μεχρι να φτασεις τελικα στο σημειο της λυτρωσης και της οποιας θεραπειας αυτης της ταλαιπωρημενης ψυχης του σωματος και κατ επεκταση του οποιου προβληματος!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Όντως έτσι είναι. Όλα όσα μας βαραίνουν πριν ακόμη γίνουν περισσότερα θα ήταν καλό να τα διαχειριστούμε. 

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## maria030

Σήμερα μετα απο πολλές μέρες στερήσης έκανα ενα μίνι υπερφαγικο όμως συνειδητοποιημένο..
Ξεκίνησε με υπογλυκαιμία και με την αίσθηση θέλω να φάω πράγματα που εχω στερηθεί τόσες μέρες ... Και αυτό έκανα ... Δεν το έχω μετανιώσει απλά έφαγα πολυ πολυ περισσότερο και νιώθω σκασμένη ...
Πιο πολύ με στεναχωρει το ότι θέλω να φτάσω επιτέλους στα κιλά που ήμουν και θέλω επιτέλους να φυγουν απο πάνω μου αυτά τα 5-6 κιλά..
Το σημερινό λοιπόν το θεωρώ ενα φυσιολογικό ξέσπασμα της συνεχομενης στέρησης ... Αύριο λοιπόν παλι στον αγώνα και ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να φτασω επιτέλους στο στόχο μου απο άποψη κιλών και να μειώσω τα επεισόδια... 
Βέβαια μου έχει μείνει ενα απωθημένο παγωτό παρφε αλλα ακομα κρυώνω !!! Μέχρι να μπορέσω λοιπόν να το φαω θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα εχω κάτι καταφέρει κάτι έστω ...
Έστω ειμαι λίγο πιο αισιόδοξη γιατί το σημερινό ήταν καθαρά στερητικό!!!

----------


## MissButterfly

Καλησπερα Μαρακι, αυτη η συνεχομενη στερηση δεν μπορει να διακοπει με καποιον τροπο λοιπον? (εκτος απο μινι υπερφαγικα, εστω ελεγχομενα, που σε γεμιζουν τυψεις και σκεψεις)

----------


## maria030

Καλησπέρα κούκλα μου !!! 
Η στέρηση προέκυψε γιατί είχα πάρει αντιβίωση και μόλις την τελείωσα με πείραξε και ακολούθησα διατροφή με τροφές που δεν έπρεπε με εντολή γιατρού ... Δεν ήταν δική μου επιλογή ..
Για αυτό και λέω ότι το σημερινό ήταν τύπου θέλω να φάω όσα στερήθηκα...
Βέβαια έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε οσα λες ... Αν και για τα υπερφαγικα άτομα αυτο είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα - εσωτερικό πολεμις!!!

----------


## MissButterfly

ax ναι τωρα εκανα τη συνδεση, το ειχες ξαναπει, λογικο ακουγεται, οποτε δεν ειναι καν υπερφαγικο, εφαγες συνειδητοποιημενα περισσοτερο.
Καλε δε χρειαζεται να μου εξηγεις τι ειναι υπερφαγικο, τα ιδια περναω, θα χαρω βεβαια να τα ακουσω και απο τη δικη σου σκοπια :)

----------


## maria030

Βασικά υπερφαγικο ήτανε τώρα δεν θα κρύβομαι πίσω από το δαχτυλο μου , αλλα εντάξει τόσες μέρες είχα αποκλείσει τόσες τροφές αναγκαστικά ... Το χω κάνει στον εαυτό μου απείρες φορές με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα ... Αλλα εντάξει ήταν συνειδητοποιημένο εντελώς ... Αλλα υπερφαγικο και όχι απλώς έφαγα παραπάνω ...
Όσο για το θέμα της υπερφαγιας σπλα ανεφερα πως ειναι το τρελο μυαλο μας χα χα ομως στη διάθεσή σου είτε δημόσια είτε προσωπικά για ο.τι θες για την υπερφαγια την καταραμένη..
Άλλωστε εχω και διάγνωση γιατρού με σφραγίδα χα χα τέτοια περηφάνεια χα χα

----------


## MissButterfly

δεν σε καταλαβα ακριβως, παντως οι ταμπελες δε βοηθουν, βρισκουμε τι εχουμε, το κραταμε στην κατα νου και προχωραμε.
Αλιμονο αν κολλαμε σε ταμπελες. Θα μεινουμε για παντα στασιμοι. Ανθρωποι ειμαστε εξελισσομαστε και νικαμε καταστασεις. Βγαινουμε πιο δυνατες απο ο,τι δε μας σκοτωνει. Δεν ειναι ψεμα ουτε ουτοπια. Θα το δεις εν καιρω. Καταλαβαινω την αναγκη σου να δωσεις ονομα αλλα δεν εχει και τοση σημασια. Σημασια εχει πως νιωθεις και πως το αντιμετωπιζεις τελικα.

----------


## maria030

καμια ταμπελα !!!!!!!! ειμαι υπερφαγικη και το ξερω ... Κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και οταν λεω διαγνωση γιατρου ( αν εννοεις αυτο οτι δεν καταλαβες) οντως ισχυει οτι εχω διαγνωσθει υπερφαγικη ... Μπορει να μην το γνωριζεις αυτο ομως ειναι οπως στην κλασσικη ιατρικη που πας στο γιατρο και σου λεει αναλογα με τα συμτωματα οτι εχεις πχ βρογχιτιδα... Ε καπως ετσι ειμαι επισημα διαταραγμενη χαχα Το να κανωοτι δεν το βλεπω δεν βοηθαει πουθενα ... 
Δεν ειναι θεμα ταμπελας δεν το βλεπω ετσι εχωαποδεχτει την καταστση αν και κουρασμενη πια απο αυτο, ομως οταν λυσω καποια θεματα που ειναι και η πηγη του προβληματος ( περα απο την ποικιλια που υπαρχει παντα στο σπιτι και δεν βοηθαει αυτο φυσικα) ελπιζω οτι θα ελλατωθει πολυ η θα το ξεπερασω εντελως!!!!!!!!
Δεν ειναι θεμα αναγκης να ονοματισω αυτο που υπαρχει ... Ναι υπαρχει ο ορος συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια.. Δεν εχει σημασια οπως και να λεγεται δεν παυει να υπαρχει...
Ατομα σαν και μενα κανουν χρονια αγωνα με με ψυχοθεραπειες ( ατομικες - ομαδικες) και προωπικη προσπαθεια .. Το ποτε αυτο θα φυγει και αν? Παντα εξαρταται ... 
Δεν ημουν παντα ετσι ... Θυμαμαι οτι παντα ημουν γλυκατζου .... Αλλα αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο που βιωνω τα τελαυταια χρονια... Εχω ξεχασει πλεον πως ημουν πριν και ολα γυριζουν γυρωαπο το φαγητο ( ενα απο τα συμτωματα της διαταραχης) 
Τοσο στη συμπτωματολογια οσο και στη ψυχολογια υπαρχουν πραγματα που ο κοσμος αγνοει για τις ΔΠΤ και δυστυχως πολλοι συγχεουν το οτι ισως πχ τρωνε παραπανω η δεν εχουν ορεξη καποιες φορες και σου λενε α κοιτα και εγω εχω το προβλημα ( υπερφαγια , βουλιμια, ανορεξια ) Αλλα η πραγατικοτητα απεχει μιλια μακρια...
Σεαυτο που συμφωνω ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να μενουμε στασιμοι οπως συμβαινει εδω με το φαυλο κυκλο ... ομως ειναι ενα τεραστιο σταδιο στο οποιο εμενουν οι υπερφαγικοι-ανορεξικοι -βουλιμικοι μεχρι να βρουν τις αιτιες και μεχρι να το λυσουν και να φυγουν απο αυτο γιατι κακα τα ψεματα αυτο ξερουν να κανουν τοσα χρονια ... Ειναι παραλογο αλλα ειναι η ¨ασφαλεια ¨τους ... Το ¨βολεμα ¨τους και αντε να βρουν και τα κοτσια να το αφησουν πισω,,, Θεωρητικα λες μα εισαι τρελη ? και ομως στην πραξη ειναι βουνο....

----------


## MissButterfly

μα κι εγω κανω ψυχοθεραπεια, και σου λεω καταλαβαινω, απλα ξεπερασε τις ταμπελες και προχωρα :)

----------


## MissButterfly

Επισης να σε διορθωσω σε κατι, διαγνωση κανουν οι ψυχιατροι, οχι οι ψυχολογοι ;) Μην προσπαθεις να εξηγεις καθε φορα, αποδεξου οτι δεν εισαι η μονη, ουτε μονη, και προχωρα. Ξεκολλα πως το λενε.
Καταλαβαινω και το βολεμα και το οτι ειναι βουνο, προσπαθω να σου δωσω μια αλλη οτπικη, τη δικη μου. Οσο με αντιμετωπιζεις σαν ασχχετη με την υπερφαγια δε μπορεις να τη δεις.

----------


## maria030

Δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειμαι η μονη με τη συγκεκριμενη διαταραχη προς Θεου... Και ουτε προσπαθουσα να εξηγησω σε εσενα συγκεκριμενα... Δυστυχως ειιναι γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι που αγνουν το θεμα ... Ενω πραγματικα ειμαστε τοσοι πολοι σε ολο αυτο... Κριμα βεβαια...
Και κατι αλλο το θεμα δεν ειναι αν αντιμετωπιζω εσενα σαν ασχετη ( που δεν ισχυει αν αυτο νομιζες και δημιουργουνται και αδικα παρεξγηγσεις :mad:χαχ) η τον οποιοδηποτε, αλλα τον εαυτο μου η αν εθελοτυφλουσα...αποφευγοντ ς το προβλημα 
Δεν παω να πω οτι προσεξτε με μονο εγω εχω υπερφαγια προς Θεου... Γι αυτο πολλες φορες δεν βαζω εγω αλλα εμεις η τα ατομα τα υπερφαγικα ...
Αλλωστε εδω δεν κανουμε καν διαγωνισμο ουτε ανταγωνισμο...
Σε ο.τι αφορα τη διαγνωση στα κεντρα ημερας η διατροφικων διαταραχων υπαρχουν οι ειδικοι που κανουν αυτη τη ¨διαγνωση ¨και δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ψυχιατροι ... Στα καλα οργανωμενα κεντρα υπαρχουν συγεκριμενες ειδικοτητες για τα θεματα αυτα...
Ελπιζω να μη με μισησες χαχα και να ειμαστε ακομα φιλες :P Ασε που σου γραφω με κοπο και εμποδιο την πρησμενη κοιλια μου απο το ξεσαλωμα χαχα

Παρο ολα αυτα καταλαβαινω τι θελεις να πεις ... Αλλα κολλημενο μυλαο ... Αγυριστο κεφαλι πεισματαρικο ειμαι το κερατο χαχα

Εσυ πηγαινεις σε ιδιωτη ψυχοθεραπευτη η σε κεντρο δωρεαν ? Ρωταω επειδη εγω κανω δωρεαν αγωγη σε κεντρο και δεν ξερω ποσο παιρνουν οι ιδιωτικοι...

----------


## maria030

Επέστρεψα!!!!! Μετα από πολυυυυ καιρό!!!! Ίσως και να μην έλειψα ποτε επί της ουσίας γιατί κατά καιρούς σας διαβαζα απλώς δεν συμμετείχα ...
Ίσως κάποιοι να μη με γνωρίζετε γιατί είδα και καινούρια μέλη δυστυχώς ( και το λεω έτσι γιατι οι διαταραχές αυξάνονται και ταλαιπωρούν ακομα πιο πολλούς ) 
Ίσως παλι κάποιοι άλλοι να μη με θυμάστε καθόλου η έστω και λίγο ...
Είμαι λοιπόν και εγώ ξανά εδω και θα προσπαθήσω σιγά σιγά να απαντησω και να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ με τον τρόπο μου και να βοηθηθω και εγω απο εσάς ..
Γιατί αυτο είμαστε εδώ ... Μια παρέα με παρόμοια προβλήματα που αλληλοστηριζομαστε!!!

----------


## maria030

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ!!!!!!
Σε αυτό το διάστημα πέρασα πολλα μη νομίζεις και κυρίως άσχημα ... Ήμουν καλυτερα σήμερα όμως όχι γιατί κυλισα εδω και τρεις μέρες πολύ άσχημα και μάλλον περίμενα την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία για να μπω στο φόρουμ .. Και μάλλον ήρθε .. 

Εσένα δε, θέλω να σε μαλώσω γιατί έβλεπα τη διατροφή σου που το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν ειναι σωστή και έτρεμα απο το φόβο οτι προκαλείς τον εαυτό σου για υπερφαγικο με τον τρόπο αυτο .. Ξερω το διάβασα ότι έχεις έλλειψη χρόνου ..Απλα πρόσεξε πως με αυτά είναι σαν να κοιμίζεις για λίγο το πρόβλημα και ανά πάσα στιγμή αυτο θα επιστρέψει επιθετικά ...
Ξέρεις πως σου το λεω για αυτό και το αναφέρω... Άλλωστε στην ίδια πλευρά είμαστε και σίγουρα δεν θα ήθελα το κακό σου <3

----------


## Blossom

Μαράκι μας! Καλωσόρισες και πάλι!!!!! Τις προάλλες σε φώναζα βρε συ, με *bold* γραμματοσειρά κιόλας! :lol:

Από τα άσχημα δε γλιτώνει κανείς μας, δυστυχώς... Αλλά βρίσκουμε σιγά σιγά τρόπους, δύναμη, αντιστάσεις... και τα ξεπερνάμε!

Πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι ξανά μαζί μας!

Αα, και όχι μόνο συμφωνώ με ό,τι έγραψες στη Ντούλτσι, επαυξάνω!

----------


## maria030

Blossom σ ακουσα και ηρθα χαχα Να σαι καλα !!!!!

Dulcinea χαιρομαι αν και ημουν σιγουρη πως δεν θα παρεξηγηθω... 
Δεν ηταν μονο οτι ετρωγες μια φορα αλλα ας πουμε το γιαουρτι με 2 κριτσινια ολη μερα η κατι παρεμφερες σαφως καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι σωστο ...
Ας πουμε αυτο με το ψαρι ειναι οκ .. οχι ομως μονο αυτο ..
Προσπαθησε να οργανωθεις καπως καλυτερα για να μην εχεις αλλα μετα ... Ισορροπημενη διατροφη με σωστα γευματα αυτο εννοω...

----------


## maria030

Δεν ειμαι καλα ... Μετα απο καιρο εκανα υπερφαγικο ... Ναι συναιβη κατι ... Θυνμωσα πολυ και δεν συγκρατηθηκα ολος ο θυμος πηγε στο φαγητο ...

Στεναχωριεμαι πηγαινα τοσο καλα και στα κιλα και διατροφικα το παλευα οσο μπορουσα ... Ποτε τα συναισθηματα αληθεια θα παψουν να με οριζουν? σκεφτομαι απλα παλι τα ιδια? παλι παραπανω κιλα παλι προσπαθεια να τα χασω και προσπαθεια σωστης διατροφης? 
Το μονο που με παρηγορει ειναι οτι εχω κανει πολυ χειτοτερα επεισοδα ( ηταν και αυτο δυνατο βεβαια) αλλα πρεπει και αυτο να διορθωθει ... οχι οποτε κατι συμβαινει θυμος αγχος νευρα στεναχωρια κλπ να ξεσπαει εκει ....

----------


## afratoulini90

Μαρακι μου, ξεχασε το. Παει περασε. Δεν εγινε κατι για ενα υπερφαγικο μετα απο καιρο! Τιποτα δεν χαλασες! Συνεχιζεις τη προσπαθεια σου κανονικοτατα! Μην εχεις καν τυψεις.
Ειμαστε ανθρωποι, οχι μηχανες. Πεφτουμε, σηκωνομαστε. Πληγωνομαστε, επουλωνομαστε.

Στο ιδιο ταξιδι ειμαστε ολοι εδω μεσα. Μη τα παρατας. Ξερεις ποσες φορες εχω κανει υπερφαγικα και ημουν ετοιμη να τα παρατησω??! Αμ δε! 

Θα σε συμβουλευα καθε φορα που θυμωνεις ή στενοχωριεσαι με κατι να το γραφεις σε ενα χαρτι και να το πετας...ή σε ενα ημερολογιο...ή ακομα και στο topic "τί σκεφτεσαι τωρα¨. Ο,τι σε βοηθαει. Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωνεις...να πηγαινεις για περπατημα, να ακους μουσικη, να εκτονωνεσαι με καποιο τροπο. Ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## maria030

afratoulini σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την υποστηριξη ... Η αληθεια ειναι οτι την καταγραφη δεν την εχω δοκιμασει μεχρι τωρα .. Τ αλλα ναι αλλα δεν πιανουν ... Το μυαλο ενος υπερφαγικου παιζει τρελα παιχνιδια !!!!! 
παλευα σημερα το μεσημερι μεχρι προ ολιγου που δεν αντεξα και υπεκυψα ...
Θελω να υποσχεθω στον εαυτο μου και εδω δημοσια οτι την επομενη φορα θα ειμαι πιο δυνατη και δεν θα λυγισω ... 
Οχι δεν θα τα παρατησω απλα ηθελα να μιλησω εδω ως σημειο αναφορας να εκφραστω ....
εχω κανει μεγαλο δρομο για να τα παρατησω τωρα ... Μπορω και το οφειλω στον εαυτο μου !!!!!
ειναι σημαντικο που αλληλοστηριζομαστε ... και αυριο θα μαι χαλια γιατι δεν θα αντεξω και θα ζυγιστω να δω τα κατορθωματα μου ... Ομως δεν θα το αφησω να με παρει απο κατω αυτο το συν που θα δω γιατι πολυ πιθανον να μην ανταποκρινεται και στην πραγματικοτητα ...
και παλι σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρία μου οκ, έφαγες κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω για μια μέρα... Σιγά και τι έγινε?? Σε πληροφορώ ότι και εγώ στις διακοπές μου 3 μέρες έτρωγα κανονικότατα, και όχι μόνο δεν πήρα αλλά έχασα κιόλας, γιατί όταν τρως σωστά για ένα εύλογο διάστημα, ο οργανισμός βοηθάει και δεν παίρνεις βάρος με μια μέρα που θα κάνεις κάποια παρασπονδία.. Ηρέμησε, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, συνέχισε το πρόγραμμά σου.
Και αν έχεις ξανά επιθυμία για φαγητό σε έντονο βαθμό, κάποια μέρα, εμένα αυτό που με βοηθάει, είναι να βγαίνω και να περπατάω, ή να χαζεύω αγορά και όταν γυρίζω τρώω κάτι ελαφρύ και μου έχει περάσει.

----------


## afratoulini90

Η Ελενη εχει απολυτο δικιο. Μαρια μου σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Been there, done that.
Αυριο προτεινω να μη ζυγιστεις.

----------


## maria030

το μικροβιο δεν το εχω αποβαλει ακομα και θα μπω στον πειρασμο να ζυγιστω !!!!!!! εφαγα πολλα γλυκα δεν λεω γιατι τα εφαγα απλα γιατι δεν περιοριστηκα λογω θυμου !!!!!!
Γι αυτο και ο επομενος στοχος ειναι αυτος ο ελεγχος του συναισθηματος ... Ειμαι νομιζω λιγο καλυτερα ... Εγινε απο λαθος μου απο βλακεια μου και αν οκ με παει λιγο πισω αλλα συνεχιζω εστω κι αν για λιγες μερες ταλαιπωρησω τον εαυτο μου ... 
κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω πολυ αληθεια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria030

Είχα γράψει πριν μέρες για τα πισωγυρίσματα μου ... 
Έκανα αλλα τρία ίσως και παραπάνω... Έπιασα δουλειά και ανατραπηκσν οι ισορροπίες μου η καθημερινητοτητα μου αλλα και οι συνθήκες εργασίας που ναι μεν γνώριζα αλλα ξαναθυμήθηκα ...
Το φαύλο κύκλο σταμάτησε μια γαστρεντερίτιδα απο την πέμπτη όπου τα έβγαλα ολα ...συν ζαλάδες και πόνος 
Και σήμερα ακομα δεν είμαι καλά ενώ χτες ήμουν .. Με πονάει το στομάχι μου απο την ίωση.. Προσέχω πολυ τι τρώω δεν μπορω και παραπάνω άλλωστε ...
Αυτο που φοβάμαι ειναι το μετά της στέρησης ε που θα πέσω με τα μούτρα ... Ακούς Αφρατουλινι? 
Μου εχουν λείψει δε σαλάτες και φρούτα αλλα προς το παρόν ούτε λόγος ... Βραστά κοτόπουλα πατάτες καρότα με δόσεις ... Και φρυγανιές η παξιμάδια αυτά έχει το μενού σε δόσεις ...
Έλεγα οτι σήμερα θα ήμουν καλύτερα ... Αλλα έπαιρνα και αντιβίωση την οποία πήρα και χτες η χαζή γιατί ήμουν καλυτερα και ίσως γι αυτο με ξαναέπιασε το στομάχι μου ...

* η αντιβίωση για φαρυγγίτιδα... Που δεν λέεινα περάσει Τόσο καλά ...
Τουλάχιστον να μου περάσει η ίωση και πόνος ... Πως θα παω δευτέρα στη δουλειά σκέφτομαι ...
Αυτά τα νέα μου 😊

----------


## eleni1986

Εγώ θα σταθώ στο ότι έπιασες δουλειά και αυτό είναι τέλειο νέο στην εποχή μας! Θα προσαρμοστείς και όλα θα πάνε πολύ καλά! Όσο για τα υπερφαγικά, πέρασες μια δύσκολη ίωση είναι λογικό να ταράξει τις ισορροπίες σου όμως τώρα θα συνεχίσεις , εύχομαι περαστικά!!

----------


## maria030

Ελένη μου σε ευχαριστώ.. Δεν ειμαι αγνώμων... Ειμαι σχετικά από τους τυχερούς αν σκεφτείς οτι ενα χρόνο περίπου ίσως και παραπάνω κάθομαι και τον επόμενο έστω για δέκα μήνες δουλεύω!!! 
Με σύμβαση αλλα δουλεύω ... Όμως γίνομαι θηρίο οταν βλέπω τους βολεμένους πολλοί απο αυτούς χωρις καν πτυχία να κάνουν οτι γουστάρουν γιατί ειναι οι παλιοί γιατί ειναι οι μόνιμοι και οι συμβασιούχοι να ειναι οι ριγμένοι και βγάζουν τη δουλειά ... Και αυτό οχι τώρα στην εποχή που ζούμε που σου λέει δεν φτάνει που έχεις και δουλεια και αύριο δεν θα έχεις και εισαι υποχρεωμένος να σκύβεις το κεφάλι και να μη μιλάς ...απο πάντα υπήρχε αυτο ... Τώρα όμως θεωρώ ακομα πιο πολύ !!!
Ε πνίγομαι ε και σκανε και τα υπερφαγικα αλλα θα το παλέψω όσο μπορώ !!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρία μου τώρα, θα έχεις ασχολίες, τα χρήματά σου, και τα υπερφαγικά θα τα περιορίσεις... Θα κάνεις το πρόγραμμά σου, θα έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο όταν θα έχεις, και θα κάνεις άλλα πράγματα!

----------


## maria030

Κορίτσια μου δυστυχώς με τα προβλήματα στη δουλειά τα υπερφαγικα εχουν επιδεινωθεί τραγικά ... Ήμουν πολύ καλυτερα πριν όμως με το που ξεκίνησα να εργάζομαι εμφανίστηκαν παλι ... 
Το να δουλεύεις εσυ και οι μόνιμοι να κάθονται να διαλέγουν βάρδιες τις καλύτερες πάντα, να σου επιβάλλουν ωράρια, να υπάρχουν κλίκες δεν ειναι ο.τι καλύτερο.. Ήρθε άλλη μια κοπέλα μαζι με εμένα που στο τέλος δεν άντεξε και έβαλε τα κλάματα οταν είμασταν μόνες μας !!!
Νιώθω τόση κούραση ούτε να βγω έξω θέλω ούτε καν για περπάτημα που έκανα πριν ...
Θα έρθουν δύσκολες μέρες πιο δύσκολες μάλλον και νιώθω θλίψη αδικία και δεν μπορω ούτε καν να μιλήσω ... Σου λέει αν σου αρέσει αλλιώς παραιτήσου... 
Και ειναι μια σκέψη που μου περνάει συνέχεια απο το μυαλό !!!!

----------


## afratoulini90

Μαρακι συγχαρητήρια που βρήκες δουλειά!!!!
Αλλα τι σύμπτωση είναι αυτη! Κι εγω βρηκα δουλεια πριν ενα μηνα και έπαθα γαστρεντερίτιδα πριν 3 εβδομάδες!!!!
Πω πω...
Ουτε εγω εχω συνελθει τελείως αλλα αρχισα να τρωω λιγο πιο βαριά επειδή βαρεθηκα ολο ρυζι κ μακαρονι. Τη μια ειμαι καλα αλλα καποιες φορες εχω σουβλιες στο στομαχι. Περαστικα μας!

----------


## maria030

afratoulini ευχαριστω πολύ !!! Συγχαρητήρια και σε σένα !!!
Το χα διαβάσει ποσο ταλαιπωρήθηκες εσυ απο τη γαστρεντερίτιδα...
Εμένα ευτυχώς μου πέρασε γρήγορα αοο την προηγούμενη παρασκευή και την τρίτη ήμουν μια χαρά με προσεγμένη διατροφή ...
Μετα από αυτο όμως μια η ίωση μια η χάλια ψυχολογία λόγω δουλειάς έφτασε να τρώω και τα τα ντουλάπια μαζι :shocked2:
Αυτή πάντως η ίωση ειναι και λίγο ύπουλη μόλις λες ειμαι καλα ξανακυλάς και εδω και 1-2 μήνες έχει πολύ κόσμος πρόβλημα
Περαστικά. Σου εύχομαι και σύντομα πια ... Τι στο καλο μετα από τόσο καιρό !!!!

----------


## maria030

Αισθάνομαι η μάλλον εχω γίνει κυκλοθυμική ... Αν και λίγο μονολογώ...
Το θέμα της δουλειάς η καθημερινότητα εκεί και όσα συμβαίνουν με επηρεάζουν τρομερά ..μαζι με την αδικία που βλέπω την καθημερινή κούραση 
Και φυσικά αυτο βγαίνει σε σχεδόν υπερφαγικο η όντως υπερφαγικο .. Και αλλο τιμωρούμαι δλδ ...
Συν τους πειρασμούς που εχω εκεί οπως χθες και σήμερα με γλυκά που δεν έφαγα εκεί για να προσέξω τη διατροφή μου (ουσιαστικά με περιορισα γιατί φοβήθηκα πως αν φάω ένα θα φάω όλο το κουτί ε βασικό συμτωμα της υπερφαγιας , αυτοτιμωρία ας πούμε γιατί θέλω να χασω επιτέλους και αυτά τα λίγα κιλά τραγική γίνομαι ) και τελικά σήμερα στο σπίτι σπο το απόγευμα έφαγα μπισκότα παγωτά γλυκά ..
Θέλω και προσπαθώ να μην με επηρεάζει η δουλειά και να καταληγω τελικά με επεισόδια ..
Γιατί το επιτρέπω συτο αλήθεια για ηλιθιους ανθρώπους ?
Ενώ πια ξερω πολύ καλά τον εαυτό μου και τι και πως γιατί συμβαίνει κάτι νιβθω κουρασμένη , αδύναμη..
Κουράστηκα να ειμαι μόνη μου και δυνατή και να αγωνίζομαι για τα πάντα ..
Αλλα για τον εαυτό μου πρέπει να το κάνω μ..
Και να τα γράφω εδω να τα βλέπω να ξεστραβωθώ !!!!!

----------


## maria030

Dulcinea μου σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση σου !! Για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις και τις συμβουλές..
Δεν μπορω για ευνόητους λόγους να δώσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για τον τομέα της δουλειάς περα απο το γεγονός οτι τα πράγματα δεν ειναι ισάξια και δεν κάνω ότι μου αναλογεί αλλα πολύ περισσότερα ...
Εχω ενα οκτάμηνο μπροστά μου οποτε ναι και ςγω σκέφτομαι οτι πρέπει να γίνω αναίσθητη που ποτε δεν ήμουν ... Εχω πάρει ήδη 4-5 κιλά ενώ ήδη είχα φτάσει επιτέλους στα ιδανικά για μένα κιλά πριν ξεκινήσω δουλειά και με τα υπερφαγικα πήγαινα πολύ καλυτερα ενώ τώρα. ..
Χάλια ψυχολογία εχω απο εχθές και σήμερα χειρότερα και σκέφτομαι οτι οκ θα προσέξω θα τα χασω τα κιλά αυτά και πιθανόν και πολύ γρήγορα .. Η έστω κάποια από αυτά . Το θέμα είναι το μετά και οι συνθήκες να μη με οδηγήσουν παλι εκεί ...
Και όντως πριν αν έκανα υπερφαγικο το γούσταρα το έκανα για μένα και δεν είχα και τόσες τύψεις..
Τώρα το μαύρο μου το χαλι ... Πολλα λεω και πολύ περισσότερα εχω μεσα μου... Σας κουράζω κι ολας και πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι να γράψω , αν θα γραψω και τι ...

Εσυ πως τα πας ? Τρως περισσότερο οργάνωσες κάπως τα γεύματα σου όπως είδα την τελευταία φορά που έγραψες τι έφαγες..
Σε ευχαριστω για τον χρόνο σου !!!:roll:

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρία μου καλημέρα. Στην Ελλάδα σήμερα, έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση, πάντα θα υπερεργαζόμαστε και πάντα θα υποαμοιβόμαστε. Αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο να αλλάξει. Να σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι μια προσωρινή κατάσταση, και ότι στο μέλλον, μπορεί να σου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να κάνεις κάτι πιο ταιριαστό και πιο κοντά στα προσόντα σου. 
Να σκέφτεσαι όμως ότι έχεις τα χρήματά σου, μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάτι που θα σου φτιάξει την διάθεση, να βγεις και να έχεις τα δικά σου χρήματα. Αυτό είναι πολύ ωραίο. Όσο για τα κιλάκια που πήρες, 5 κιλά δεν είναι πολλά, λίγο αν προσέξεις, τα έχασες. Όσο για τα υπερφαγικά, όλοι εμείς ξέρουμε πόσο άχρηστα είναι στην ζωή μας, θέλει προσοχη, είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό, και είναι στο χέρι μας να τα αφήσουμε πίσω και να ξεφύγουμε από όλο αυτό.

----------


## maria030

Aχ γλυκιά μου Ελένη έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες σε ευχαριστω πολύ !!!

Τα χω με τον εαυτό μου , εχω θυμώσει μαζί μου που επιτρέπω να γίνεται αυτο και να τιμωρούμαι έτσι ...
Κάθε μέρα τρώω σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο .. Και όσο σκέφτομαι ότι πριν τη δουλειά ήμουν τόσο κοντά στο να το απομακρύνω ... Νιώθω οτι ειμαι στο αρχικό στάδιο οταν συνειδητοποιούσα τι μου γινόταν αλλα δεν μπορούσα να το ελέγξω ...
Ούτε εδω που γράφω ίσως δεν πρέπει και αυτο να το κάνω ... Εχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου και κάθε μέρα βυθίζομαι και πιο πολύ χάνω τη δύναμή ψυχολογία χάλια ... Φουσκωμένη πάντα και να κλαίω τη μοίρα μου με λυπάμαι !!!
Νομίζω δεν θα ξαναγράψω μέχρι να ορθοποδήσω λίγο ... Ειναι περιττό και τσάμπα γεμίζω ποστ ..
Νιώθω κούραση θυμό απογοήτευση θλίψη και αδυναμία !!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μην γράφεις εάν αυτό σε αγχώνει, όμως ξέρεις ότι κάποια στιγμή θα το σταματήσεις αυτό, όσο νωρίτερα τόσο το καλύτερο. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια, μικρή στην αρχή, να τρως κανονικές ποσότητες και συχνές, και θα δεις ότι θα συνηθίσεις.

----------


## maria030

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι εχω κάνει ήδη αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες... Κάθε μέρα αυτο λέω και το απόγευμα πέφτω στα ίδια και απογοητεύομαι.. Εχω αφήσει τον εαυτό μου και δεν με αγαπω πια κάτι που είχα κατακτήσει πριν με δυσκολία ομολογώ ..
Κουράζω εσάς , κουράζω και εμένα ... Πρέπει να βρω τις ισορροπίες μου και να το πάρω απο την αρχή χωρίς τις γύρω επιρροές!!!
Ελένη μου σε ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι μαζι μου ενώ και εσύ έχεις το δικό σου αγώνα να κανεις !!!
Να χα τη δύναμη σου!!!! κάποτε την είχα δλδ... Έχεις κάνει τεράστια πρόοδο !!!

----------


## eleni1986

Μαρία μου κανέναν δεν κουράζεις, αλλά η ζωή χρειάζεται πολλή δύναμη. Έχει πολλές δυσκολίες, και πρέπει να παλεύουμε και να μην τα παρατάμε. Εγκαταλείπεις το απόγευμα γιατί αρνείσαι να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Πιες έναν καφέ, πήγαινε να περπατήσεις. Σιγά σιγά συνηθίζεις. Δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά οδεύεις στην κατάθλιψη. Ίσως χρειάζεσαι μια συμβουλή αν και εδώ που τα λέμε πιστεύω, ότι μια χαρά είσαι, απλά έχεις τεμπελιάσει λίγο ! Μην με παρεξηγήσεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να ξεκινήσεις αύριο, απλά μείωσε λίγο τις ποσότητες. Φάε πιο αργά, βάλε ταινίες ή κοιμήσου νωρίς. Κάνε μια μικρή αλλαγή!

----------


## maria030

Οχι δεν σε παρεξηγώ !!! Κατάθλιψη δεν θα το έλεγα, θλίψη ναι !!
Συμβουλή αν εννοείς ειδικό το έχω κάνει ήδη και μάλιστα οι συνεδρίες τελείωσαν το καλοκαίρι ..
Βλέπεις η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου πίστευε πιο πολύ σε μένα απο οτι εγω η ίδια !!! Και πλέον εχω τα "εφόδια " να μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω γιατί ξερω τι μου γίνεται ... Με εντολή γιατρού χα χα
Ειμαι γκρινιάρα το ξερω .. Ειναι μια φάση που θέλω να πιστεύω οτι θα μου περάσει και θα βρω παλι τον εαυτό μου που τον εχω εγκατακειψεθ ενα μήνα τώρα ...
Η υπερφαγια ειναι ύπουλος αντιπαλος και εμφανίζεται πάντα οταν είμαστε αδύναμοι η σε δύσκολη στιγμή .. Σε ενα άτομο υπερφαγικο αυτά τα τρικ δεν πιάνουν δυστυχώς !!! Εχω περάσει και χω δοκιμάσει πολλα ολα αυτά τα χρόνια !!! Η λύση ειναι στο μυαλό και στην ψυχή ..
Θυμώνω οχι μόνο γιατί το επέτρεψα να ξανασυμβεί πολλές φορές , καθημερινά αλλα γιατί ήμουν στο τέλος της διαδρομής και έκανα ένα δυνατό πισωγύρισμα στην αρχή !!!
Όμως αν εφαρμοσω όσα "έμαθα" απο αυτή τη ψυχοφθόρα διαδικασία και με ξανακούσω τότε ναι θα με βοηθήσω πραγματικά !!!

----------


## maria030

Dulci αν και αργοπορημένα σε ευχαριστω για την απάντησή σου...
Την ψυχοθεραπεία την τελείωσα τον Ιούλιο με μια ψυχοθεραπεύτρια και μια διατροφολόγο σίγουρες για μένα παρ όλο τις δικές μου φοβίες .. Σε τόσο σύντομο διάστημα δεν γίνεται παλι θεραπείαγθα το ίδιο θέμα εφόσον είχε ολοκληρωθεί ο κύκλος Και όντως ήμουν σχεδόν καλά μέχρι που έπιασα δουλειά και το πρόβλημα επανγλιε χειρότερα από πριν ...
Τώρα πια με 8-9κιλα συν αισθάνομαι μάλλον δεν αισθάνομαι ... Δυομισυ μήνες στη δουλειά και πήγαν ολα στο βρόντο ? Αφεθηκα ... Με άφησα... Βολεύτηκα ...
Ναι τώρα είναι σκ..α ... Αλλα κάποια στιγμή και ελπίζω σύντομα θα βρω παλι τον εαυτό μου και τη δύναμη να το σταματήσω αυτο ... Γιατι δεν μου αρέσει που τρώω τα πάντα σε μεγάλες ποσότητες κυρίως γλυκά βέβαια .. Που έχω πάρει 9κιλα που δεν μου κάνουν τα ρούχα μου , που δεν θελω να βγω εξω απο το σπιτι υποχρεωτικα μονο για τη δουλειά, που σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτό μου αλλά συνεχιζω να κάνω το ίδιο ...
Οχι λοιπόν δεν μου αρέσει αυτο και θέλω να μπω στα παλιά μου ρούχα , να αρχίσω να απολαμβάνω τη ζωή αλλα και το φαγητό ... Και η μόνη που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ειναι εγω η ίδια ...
Το μόνο που μένει ειναι να πάρω μπρος... Τη διαδικασία την ξερω πια ...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Καλή χρονιά!
maria030 H οποία ποια είναι;

----------


## afratoulini90

Νιωθω αηδιασμενη με τον εαυτο μου αυτη τη στιγμη. 
Τη Πρωτοχρονια ζυγιζα 67,8 κιλα και σημερα 70. 
Τρωω τα παντα, σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο.
Η διατροφολογος μου εδωσε το προγραμμα. Δεν ξερω ποτε θα το αρχισω. Σκεφτομουν απο Δευτερα. Ειναι πολυ σκληρο. Δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω. Ειναι για 3 μηνες.
Αλλα το μονο που θελω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι να σταματησω να τρωω τοσο και χωρις λογο.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Σε καταλαβαίνω...
Το να ξανασηκωθεις είναι δυσκολο...αλλα ταυτοχρονα κι ευκολο..ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι, εξαρταται απο μας..εσυ αποφασιζεις αν θες να ξανασηκωθεις ή να συνεχισεις αυτον τον φαύλο κυκλο..πειθουμε τον εαυτο μας οτι δεν εξαρταται απο μας..οτι φταιει δηθεν ολη αυτη η κατασταση.αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα εμεις μας φεραμε εδω τον εαυτό μας..σ' αυτον τον δρομο..στα λεω αυτα για να καταλαβεις οτι εσυ και μονο εσυ μπορεις να ξανακανεις τον εαυτο σου ευτυχισμενο.σηκω πάνω λοιπον.αφησε ολες τις ενοχες πισω.οτι εγινε εγινε.πηρες καποια κιλα.οκ.θα τα χασεις διχως να το καταλαβεις..σηκω ομως ,παλεψε ξανα και ξανα.κι οσες φορεις ακόμα χρειαστει...

----------


## maria030

afratoulini90 μπορω να σε καταλάβω παρα πολύ .. Την ίδια αηδία και ντροπή νιώθω και εγω για τον εαυτό μου ... Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει νόημα να μιλήσω ... Ειμαι πλέον πολύ αδύναμη πρέπει να πάρω απόφαση οτι πια θα ανήκω σε άλλη κατηγορία κιλών και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τπτ !!! Άσε που δεν έχω πλέον άλλη δικαιολογία ... Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια ...
Πες μας τα νέα σου ... Άρχισες τελικά πως πάει ?

Angel σε αυτό που ρώτησες ... Η διαδικασία δεν ειναι καθόλου εύκολη καθόλου απλή και δυστυχώς ο τρόπος και το πως λειτουργεί διαφορετικά στον καθένα ...
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε εσωτερική αναζήτηση ... Συνήθως ένας ψυχοθεραπευτής βοηθάει και κατευθύνει και σπανίως έως καθόλου κάποιος το καταφέρνει μόνος του ...
Βρίσκεις λοιπόν τις αιτίες ... Μια χρονοβόρα διαδικασία ειναι όμως η αρχή ...
Προσωπικά το δεύτερο κομμάτι για μένα είναι το πιο δύσκολο... ( μετα βέβαια από την συνειδητοποίηση ,αποδοχή και αναζήτηση βοήθειας) να προχωρήσεις στη λύση αυτών των προβλημάτων ... Εδω λοιπόν θέλει τεράστια δύναμη ... Πρώτα απ όλα εισαι μόνος σου ... Και πρέπει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου ... Πολλές φορές οι συνθήκες η άλλοι άνθρωποι παρόντες η απόντες απο και στη ζωή μας παίζουν ρόλο σε αυτό ... Και δεν ειναι πάντα εφικτό οποτε αναπόφευκτα γυρνάς εκεί σε αυτό που ξέρεις τη μοναξιά και το φαγητό ..
Κάτι σημαντικό είναι ότι κανείς δεν σε καταλαβαίνει για αυτό που περνάς και πολλές φορές και εσύ η ίδια δεν καταλαβαίνεις πια τον εαυτό σου ...
Οποτε για να βγεις απο το τούνελ πρέπει να έχεις και τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες η ανθρώπους και όχι μόνο τη θεληση ... Αυτή απο μόνη της δεν αρκεί ...

Εγω πλέον εχω περάσει από πολλα και ψυχολογικά εχω κουραστεί ... Κουρέλι νιώθω .. Και αυτο ακριβώς που περιγράφει η Αφρατουλινι....

Σας εχω πια κουράσει το καταλαβαίνω... Δεν μπορείτε πλέον να με διαβάζετε εδω εγω και με βαρέθηκα και δεν ανέχομαι τον εαυτό μου ... Κάποτε εδω μέσα βοηθούσα κόσμο τώρα ούτε τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό δεν μπορω να βοηθήσω ....

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο τελικά..παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο η θέληση..Κατά πόσο θέλουμε να βάλουμε ένα τελοσ σε όλο αυτό. ..αλλα όπως σωστά είπες..από μόνη της δεν αρκεί. Πολλοί παράγοντες επηρεάζουν την ψυχολογία μας..κι αυτό δυστυχώς είναι η αιτία που καταφεύγουμε στο φαγητό...
Απ ότι έχω καταλάβει εχεισ πάει σε ψγχοθεραπευτη έτσι? 
Σε έχει βοηθήσει? Γιατί ξανακυλησεσ σ αυτόν τον δρόμο? Πες μου..Αυτό το συναίσθημα μετά το φαγητό. .ή αυτό το μόνιμο συναίσθημα που εχεισ με το φαγητό. .δεν το αντέχω..γιατί? Γιατί να μας καθορίζει το φαγητό τη ζωή? Μη μου πείτε ότι στο χέρι μαΣ είναι. Κουράστηκα πια με ολο αυτο..κουράστηκα να σηκώνομαι κάθε πρωί έχοντας το μυαλό μ στα κιλά στην εμφάνιση ή στο φαγητό. Αλλά όχι...Πρέπει να σηκωθούμε..να πάμε όπου έχουμε να πάμε..να φορέσουμε αυτό το κωλο ψεύτικο χαμόγελο...κ μετά να γυρίσουμε σπίτι μασ όπου εκεί η μόνη παρηγοριά μασ είναι το φαγητό κι ο εαυτός μασ.αυτοσ ο εαυτός μασ..που του έχουμε κάνει πολλά. .που μας έχει κάνει πολλά..πιστεύετε αλήθεια ότι υπάρχει θεραπεία σ αυτό ? Όταν σου έχει γίνει πια μια συνήθεια?

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Μαρία..τόσο καιρό εσύ βοηθούσες..Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να σε βοηθήσουν εκείνοι :).Εγώ πάντως θα συνεχίζω ναα σε διαβάζω. Ακόμα κι αν δν σε αντέχεις.

----------


## afratoulini90

Κοριτσια μου η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν.
Τελος παντων, με αυτα κ με εκεινα ξαναπηρα την αποφαση να αρχισω την διατροφη αλλα δεν εκατσε.
τα γλυκα και οι πειρασμοι δεν με αφηναν ησυχη μεχρι το τελος το γιορτων και δεν μπορουσα να αντισταθω σε τπτ.
Επισης μετακομισα και δν εχω βρει ακομα χρονο να συντονιστω.
Δευτερα, ομως, δυναμικα!! Τελος! 
Μου ειπε και μια φιλη οτι πρεπει να αρχισω διατροφη...Φανταστειτε πως δεν εχει δει διαφορα πανω μ σε αυτα τα κιλα π εχω χασει γτ χανω ελαχιστο λιπος!
Οπως και να εχει εγω αυτη τη φορα θελω ν το κανω για μενα. Για κανεναν αλλον. 
Οποτε ας γραψουμε τους στοχους κ τα κινητρα μας αλλη μια φορα κι ας βοηθησουμε η μια την αλλη να ξαναρχισουμε τη προσπαθεια!!!
Συγγνωμη που απαντησα τοσο αργα αλλα αυτες τις μερες ημουν λιγο down..

----------


## Angel_dreamer

πραγματικα ελπιζω να βρεις ξανα αυτη τη δυναμη και να αρχισεις ξανα. Πιστεψε με θα τα καταφερεις :)

----------


## afratoulini90

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ angel!!!!! Σημερα εχω φαει απλά τα παντα! Ειπα να φαω ελευθερα, χωρις τυψεις ο,τι μα ο,τι θελω!
Δευτερα ξεκιναω σοβαρη δουλεια και δεν θελω να εχω απωθημενα χαχαχαχαχα. Αυτη η φορα θελω να ειναι και η τελευταια μου μαχη με το βαρος. Το αν θα τα καταφερω θα φανει.... Θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι οσο πιο συνεπης μπορω!

----------


## Angel_dreamer

δεν εισαι η μονη.τριτη μερα σημερα με βουλιμικα επεισοδια και συνεχιζουμε ακααθεκτοι.χαχαχα

----------


## afratoulini90

1 εβδομαδα χωρις υπερφαγικα επεισόδια και χωρις λυσσα να φαω τα παντα!! Μετα απο καιρο ειμαι κ παλι αισιοδοξη!!!

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Μπράβο σου afratoulini!συνέχισε την προσπάθεια σου και μη σκεφτείς λεπτό να τα παρατήσεις...από που άντλησες τη δύναμη? :)

----------


## afratoulini90

Ευχαριστω πολυ Angel!!!! Θελω αυτη τη φορα να φτάσω στον στόχο μου γιατι ειμαι πιο κοντα απο ποτε. Απο το δημοτικο μεχρι προσφατως ετρωγα πολυ και πολλες σαβουρες. Κλεινω τα 27 σε λιγες μερες και μια ζωη παραπονιεμαι για την εικόνα μου χωρίς να προσπαθω να κανω κατι ουσιαστικο για αυτην και εννοειται και για το καλο του οργανισμού μου.
Οπότε πλεον καθε φορα που σκέφτομαι γλυκά κ καρμποναρες μπλοκαρω τη σκεψη με μια αλλη: "εχω φαει απειρα γλυκα κ junk food στη ζωη μου. Τί ακριβώς θα καταλαβω αν φαω κι άλλα;"

Τιποτα δεν θα καταλάβω. Ειμαι στην 8η μερα διατροφής κ ειμαι επιτελους χαρούμενη σε αυτο το κομματι!! Και αυτο το συναισθημα δεν μου το προσφέρει καμια lacta. :D

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Ξέρεις κάτι...διαβάζοντας αυτό που έγραψες κατάλαβα πόσο λαθοσ το αντιμετώπιζα όλο αυτό τον καιρό. Ποτέ δν είχα σκεφτεί αυτό το ερώτημα εκείνη τη στιγμή που με έπιανε..σε ευχαριστώ γτ σήμερα είσαι ένα απ τουσ λόγους που δεν συνέχισα κ σήμερα τα βουλημικα επεισοδια.
Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν!!όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι..
Γράφε μασ πως τα πας :)

----------


## afratoulini90

Χαιρομαι πολυυυ..! Καλη μας συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## ali22

Καλησπερα, αφρατουλινι μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι σε καταλαβαινω και ειμαι σε παρομοια φαση με τη διατροφη.. εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου με παρακολουθει διατροφολογος, εχω φτασει στο μαξ των κιλων που εχω υπαρξει στη ζωη μου να τονισω και δεν χρειαζεται να πω στο μπλογκ το ποσο ασχημο αντικτυπο εχει στην καθημερινοτητα για ενα ατομο με διατροφικες διαταραχες αυτο.. 
να πω οτι μεσα σε αυτον τον μηνα εχασα περιπου 2 κιλα λιπους καμια αισθητη διαφορα δηλαδη δεν ειναι εμφανης σε μενα, αλλα σε ενα τοσο ταλαιπωρημενο σωμα οσο τα δικα μας κατι τετοιο ειναι παραπανω απο κατορθωμα.. εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες απογοητευση, σχεδον καθε μερα, που βλεπω ατομα να πηγαινουν σαν εμενα και να χανουν 4 κ 5 το μηνα ετσι απλα, αλλα καθε ανθρωπος και το καθε σωμα ειναι διαφορετικο.. 
να μαθουμε να αγαπαμε καθε μικρο σκαλοπατακι που ανεβαινουμε, ακομα και μισο κιλο το μηνα να χασεις ναι ειναι κατι.. και επισης αυτο που εχω αρχισει και καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι δεν γινεται απτη μια μερα στην αλλη να ξυπνησουμε αλλος ανθρωπος.. 
οσες φορες εχω πει τελος απο αυριο, ποτε δεν ητανε τελος.. θα σου ερθει να φας παραπανω, θα φας παραπανω θα τα διαλυσεις ολα.. εχω βρεθει εκει μεσα στο διαστημα αυτο κιεγω.. το θεμα ειναι εκει να πεις στοπ το εκανα μια φορα αλλα θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω απο εκει που εμεινα.. οχι απτην αρχη.. οχι επειδη τα διελυσα ολα μια φορα δεν αξιζει να προσπαθω.. και μια και δυο μερες και οσο σε παρει.. σηκω και συνεχισε απο εκει που ησουν..
εισαι στο σωστο δρομο, εισαι στο πρωτο σκαλοπατακι θυμησου.. καθε φορα θα βλεπεις οτι σου ειναι ολο και πιο ευκολο να το κανεις αυτο.. θα εισαι πιο δυνατη να το ξεπερνας αρχικα... και μετα θα βρεις τη δυναμη να του αντισταθεις εκ των προτερων.. μεχρι που θα περνανε εβδομαδες και θα λες.. εχω τοσο καιρο... ετσι πιστευω εγω, ειδικος δεν ειμαι, αλλα αυτο βλεπω στον εαυτο μου.. μην περιμενεις αποτελεσματα αν δεν μαθεις να αγαπας την προοδο.... ακομα ασχημο αλλα καλυτερο απο πριν να λες.. και προχωραμε..

----------


## afratoulini90

Έχετε δίκιο κορίτσια!! Απλά με παίρνει κι εμένα απο κάτω ώρες ωρες...Ειμαι και λίγο αχαριστη.... :(

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Κορίτσια βοηθήστε με..Έχω πιάσει πάτο. Και δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω από αυτό. Σκέφτομαι τρελά πράγματα.Ακόμα και να βάλω ένα τελοσ στη ζωή μου.νιώθω πως αν συνεχίσω μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο ζωής ότι δεν έχει κανενα νοημα για μένα.Είναι σαν να μη υπάρχω. Σαν να μη ζω.. σαν να είμαι ζωντανή νεκρή.δεν θέλω αυτή τη ζωή. Έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές..αλλά. πάντα ξαναβρικομαι στη θέση απ την οποία ξεκίνησα. Η και χειρότερα..πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ. Τι να κάνω;

----------


## ali22

WARNING.. ακολουθει μεγαλο ποστ..
Δεν αξιζει να σκεφτεσαι ετσι.. Το χω περασει και γω και ολες νομιζω αυτο το σταδιο και ειλικρινα δεν αξιζει!! Ειναι μια ιδεα μονο, ενα δημιουργημα του μυαλου, της φαντασιας μας, αν μπορουσες να βγεις απτο σωμα σου και να το κοιτουσες απο εξω θα συνειδητοποιουσες ποσο μικρο ειναι μπροστα σε ολο τον κοσμο και τη ζωη που εχουμε μπροστα μας.. Η ζωη ειναι στιγμες τις οποιες εμεις χανουμε.. Και γιατι?? Για εκεινο το εχω παχυνει που μοιαζει τοσο χαζο μα ποναει τοσο πολυ σε εμας... 
Να σας πω εγω κατι εδω και βαζω και εμενα μεσα.. Ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ να πιστευουμε οτι θα ηρεμησουμε αμα χασουμε τα κιλα που παιρνουμε.. ειναι ισως το μεγαλυτερο λαθος.. ο πυρηνας του φαυλου κυκλου στον οποιο πεφτουμε ξανα και ξανα.. Αυτην την ιδεα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε, το οτι ειμαστε αρρωστες το ξερουμε ολες, το οτι ειναι ασχημο αυτο και ψυχοφθορο επισης.. γιατι δεν το ξεπερναμε λοιπον?? Γιατι δεν νιωθουμε καλα με τον εαυτο μας ως εχει, γιατι εχουμε συνηθισει να τον τιμωρουμε, να τον θεωρουμε ασχημο και αναξιο.. φοβομαστε τα σχολια των γυρω μας αλλα αδυνατουμε να συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι ο φοβος ξεκιναει απο εμας, αμα βλεπαμε ομορφια στον εαυτο μας δεν θα φοβομασταν κανεναν.. και θα πω και το εξης ακομα το οποιο πιστευω ενδομυχα.. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΙ.. ολοι εχουμε κατι καλο επανω μας και εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα.. κοιταμε μα δεν βλεπουμε.. αντι λοιπον να επικεντρωνομαστε στα ασχημα γιατι να μην κοιταξουμε τα καλα???? τι σας αρεσει να κανετε?? να ζωγραφιζετε? να χορευετε?? οτι κιαν ειναι αυτο καντε το.. γεμιστε τη ζωη σας με πραγματα που σας κανουνε να νιωθετε ομορφα με πραγματα που πιστευετε πως κανετε καλα.. αντι να κοιτατε τον καθρευτη και να λετε ειμαι χοντρη, δειτε και πειτε εχω πολυ ωραια ματια.. 
Θελοντας και μη, μονο αμα αρχισουμε να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας σε καθε του μορφη μονο τοτε θα αρχισει να αλλαζει για εμας.. Και θελει δουλεια και υπομονη, θα πεσεις χιλιες φορες αλλα θα υπαρξει και η μια που θα ειναι η τελευταια αμα εχεις πιστη στον εαυτο σου.. Πραγματικα ειναι τοσα ωραια πραγματα γυρω μας, ειναι αμαρτια να θελουμε να δωσουμε τελος στη ζωη μας... και στην τελικη, οι πιο πετυχημενοι ανθρωποι ανεκαθεν ηταν εκεινοι που εχουν φαει τις δυσκολιες με το κουταλι, δειτε το ετσι,ολα για καποιον λογο γινονται.. ας κανουμε την αδυναμια μας δυναμη μας!! ολες μπορουμε!!!!

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Σε ευχαριστώ Ali.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

@Dulcinea del Toboso ωραία όλα αυτά. Αλλά απέχω πολύ απ το να τα κάνω πράξη. Ναι το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές. Εκείνη τη στιγμή κ τισ επόμενες μέρες νιώθω απαισια. Είναι δύσκολο να επικεντρωθείς στα θετικα όταν το μόνο που σε νοιάζει είναι η εμφάνιση σου.το πως δείχνεις δηλαδή στους άλλουσ. Αυτό που με πειράζει δεν είναι το υπερφαγικο αυτό κάθε αυτό. Απλάκα δεν μπορώ να ξαναπεράσω απ αυτή τη διαδικασία. Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι τρελαίνομαι. Δεν ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει. Αλλά θα τη βρω την άκρη. Ο σκοπός είναι να την βρω όμως αμεσα. Δεν θέλω να χάνω άλλον χρόνο απ τη ζωή μουυ. Δεν θέλω να περνάνε οι στιγμές χωρισ να ζω. Και μέχρι τώρα αυτό κάνω. Δεν ζω.τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια νιώθω χαμένη. Ήρθε η ώρα νονιζω να αναζητήσω κάποιον ειδικό. Τελοσ παντων. ΣΑΣ ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια.

----------


## afratoulini90

3 μερες υπερφαγικα... Πφφφ...

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Χμμ..κ πως νιώθεις τώρα? Τι σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## afratoulini90

Το στομαχι μου ειναι χαλια, ειμαι πρησμενη, εχω παρει ενα κιλο κ κατι... Αλλα δν με νοιαζει τοσο.
Με νοιαζει το ψυχολογικο κομματι σε αλλους τομεις. Ειναι κατι που μου δημιουργησε απιστευτο αγχος και ξεσπασα στο φαγητο.
All time classic.,.

----------


## ali22

Αφρατουλινι εμενα με εχει βοηθησει σε φασεις με εντονο αγχος εκει που μου ερχεται να φαω τα παντα ως αντιδραση το να βγαινω να περπαταω, να μπαινω για μπανιο η ακομα και οι αναπνοες.. οσες φορες ενιωθα οτι παω να τρελαθω και εβαζα τα χερια στο προσωπο ωστε να καλυπτουν μυτη και στομα και να παιρνω μεγαλες και δυνατες εισπνοες, μετα η ιδεα του να φαω γινοτανε λιγο πιο αδυναμη..

----------


## afratoulini90

Ali μου, σε πολυ για τη συμβουλή!!! Παρόλα αυτα, το εχω παει σε αλλο επιπεδο: κανω υπερφαγικα περπατώντας. Νομιζω ειναι το μονο π με ψιλοσωζει. :Ρ

----------


## ali22

χαχαχα δεν παιζεσαι!! :bouncy:

Οσες καταλαβαινετε καλα αγγλικα δειτε το βιντεο μιλαει πολυ σωστα για τα υπερφαγικα ο τυπος με βαση τη δικη του ιστορια και δινει ωραιες συμβουλες
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uhCzewGnNk&t=31s

----------


## afratoulini90

4 μερες καθαρη απο υπερφαγικο... Διαθεση πολυ down, αλλα τουλαχιστον ευχαριστημενη με το συγκεριμενο "επιτευγμα".

----------


## Angel_dreamer

εμενα 2 βδομαδεσ ειχε να με πιασει...με επιασε σημερα..δεν εφαγα τοσο οσο ετρωγα οταν με επιανε.καμια σχεση βασικα. αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υπεκυψα στον πειρασμο. δεν ξερω πως νιωθω.αλλα νομιζω πως ειμαι καλα. αυριο ξεκιναει μια καινουρια μερα..
και να σασ πω κατι κοριτσια που με βοηθαει σε εμενα...πηγαιντε οσο μπορειτε γυμναστηριο. θα αποκτησετε πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση..
και να θυμαστε οτι θα περασει θα περασει θα περασει..kai θα εχουμε μια "φυσιολογική ζωή" που δεν θα μας αφορα το φαγητο ή το ποσο φαγαμε..
το αξιζουμε :)) καλη μας συνεχεια!!

----------


## Blossom

Ωω, εμφανίστηκε άνθρωπος στο forum! ☺

Angel_dreamer, εννοείται πως είσαι και θα είσαι καλά.
Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να τρώμε καμιά φορά παραπάνω,
χωρίς να σημαίνει πως γυρνάμε πίσω στα υπερφαγικά...

Καλή συνέχεια και σε 'σενα, δυναμικά!

🌹

Υ.Γ.: Maria030, που βρίσκεσαι κοπέλα μου; Είσαι καλά;
Αν ακόμα μπαίνεις και το δεις, γράψε μας τα νέα σου...
Από τις παλιές μόνο εγώ και το afratoulini μείναμε, κλαψ :(

Υ.Γ.2: Afratoulini, μη χαθείς και εσύ τώρα που έφτασες στο στόχο εε!

----------


## afratoulini90

εδω ειμαιιιι. Απο σημερα θα μενω παλι στο πατρικο μου, οποτε θα εχω και wifi και λαπτοπ...Δεν τη παλευα να μπαινω απο το κινητο. Σας διαβαζω καθε μερα, αλλα μου ειναι πολυ σπαστικο να γραφω απο εκει.

Περασα γαστρεντεριτιδα τηγ πρηγουμενη εβδομαδα και το στομαχι μου δεν εχει στρωσει ακομα. Πηρα κι ενα κιλο...αν πω οτι δεν με νοιαζει θα φανει περιεργο? Δεν λεω να παρω αλλο κιλο...αλλα νομιζω οτι στα 60 προς το παρον νιωθω σχετικα οκ. Δν θελω να πιεσω αλλο τον οργανισμο μου. 
Πριν την ιωση ειχα ξεκινησει συγκεκριμενη διατροφη, αλλα τωρα δεν θελω ουτε να ακουω για συγκεκριμενα τροφιμα. Τοσες μερες χαπακωνομαι για να μη ποναω...Ειλικρινα δεν με νοιαζει...αυτο τον καιρο θελω μονο να συνελθω και να διατηρησω αυτα τα κιλα.

----------


## maria030

Blossom μου καλή αρχή να ευχηθώ τώρα που ξαναμπηκες ενεργά στον αγώνα ..
Σας παρακολουθώ ,σας διαβάζω ..
Εγώ τα γνωστά αλλά δεν γράφω για να μη σας κουράζω ...

Αφρατουλινι και εγώ πέρασα γαστρεντερίτιδα όμως συνεχίζω να γουρουνιαζω ...Η υπερφαγία δεν με εγκαταλείπει ...
Μπράβο σου πάντως που είσαι πια σε ποθητό αποτέλεσμα ...

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι είμαστε ένα βήμα πριν το καλοκαίρι και αυτό μας αγχωνει ακόμα πιο πολύ ...

----------


## afratoulini90

Μαρακι μου ειναι 4 μερες τωρα που γουρουνιαζω ολο γλυκα. Σημερα τελειωνει η περίοδος μου, ελπιζω να ηρεμησω...αλλα ισως φταιει και το στρες π με οδηγεί στα υπερφαγικα. Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...το θεμα ειναι η συντηρηση.. :( Φοβαμαι πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## maria030

Αφρατουλινι​ μου Στρες και συναισθηματικες πιέσεις, περίοδος ναι οδηγούν σε φαγητό ...Βέβαια σου έχω ξαναπεί ότι αυτά που εσύ χαρακτηρίζεις υπερφαγικα δεν είναι ...Ξεφεύγεις από τη διατροφή σου τ μιρως παραπάνω ...και δεν στο λέω εχθρικά και το ξέρεις ..
Τώρα η διατήρηση είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι ...
Όμως μην αφήσεις αυτη σου τη φοβία να σε πάει πίσω ..
Προσεχείς αν πάρεις 2-3 κιλά τα χάνεις με το πρόγραμμα που ξέρεις ..Δες το πιο χαλαρα ...Εδώ κατάφερες να χάσεις τόσα κιλά αυτό να σκέφτεσαι !!! Είσαι δυνατή ... ...

----------


## Blossom

Μαράκι!!!!!! Είσαι εδώ!!! ❤
Καλέ τι λες πως μας κουράζεις; Δε βλέπεις εμάς που γράφουμε κάθε μέρα; :lol:
(Καλά, το ότι καταγράφω εγώ τα γεύματά μου, μου φαίνεται απίστευτο...)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το καλοκαίρι αποτελεί μια παραπάνω πίεση, αλλά και κίνητρο! 
Κάθε χρόνο υποφέρω γιατί ντρέπομαι να φορέσω σορτσάκια. 
Να δούμε αν φέτος θα καταφέρω να το αλλάξω αυτό.

Αφρατουλίνι μου μη σε παίρνει από κάτω... Θα τα καταφέρεις, απλώς χρειάζεται επιμονή και υπομονή. 
Τις ημέρες της περιόδου υπάρχει κατακράτηση, και η ασταθής ψυχολογία δε βοηθάει. 
Θα δεις πως τις επόμενες ημέρες θα επανέλθεις!

----------


## maria030

καλα κανετε Blossom μου και γραφετε ...

Εγω παλι σημερα τα εκανα χαλια ... Κανω ακραια πραγματα ενω ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος ... Με εχει πιασει μια βιασυνη να χασω 5 κιλα γιατι στα μεσα του Ιουνιου εχω μια υποχρεωση και θελω να μπω στα ρουχα μου ... 
Θα μου πεις για 5 κιλα κανεις ετσι ? Ναι γιατι ειχα παρει 9 προς 10 ,περασα και ενα προβλημα σοβαρο , αλλα καταφερα να χασω καποια και τωρα μου εχουν μεινει τα 5 με τα οποια βασανιζομαι 2 χρονια τωρα ..
Φαυλος κυκλος υπερφαγικα και ξανα μανα διαιτες μονοφαγικες πρωτεινης και μετα με πιανει λυσσα ως φυσικο επακολουθο ..

Ασε που στη δουλεια τρωνε συνεχεια γλυκα αλμυρα κουλουρακια κεικ ... Ελεος ... και εχω και μια συναδελφο που ειναι οδοντογλυφιδα και θελει να παρει κιλα ... και ειναι και κοντη σαν παιδακι φαινεται ... Μια φου να της κανεις επεσε ..
Οχι δεν εχω προβλημα με τις κοντες , με την συγκεκριμενη εχω που τρωει οτι να ναι με ανεση και θελω πολυ μα παρω πολυ να της δωσω μια μπουφλα να κατεβει πιο κατω .. και στο σπιτι λεει ξεχναει να φαει ... :mad:
Πολυ επιθετικοτητα μου βγαινει να το κοιταξω χαχα 
Ε μα εχω το προβλημα μου εχωκαι αυτες τις λυσσαρες που ρτωνε τα παντα .. Καλα τις αλλες δεν τις νοιαζει γιατι ειναι παχουλες και ουτε να χασουν θελουν ..
Αποτελεσμα εκει δεν τρωω και το απογευμα μια η κουραση μια οι πειρασμοι η αν γινει κατι ως συνηθως εκει που θα με στεναχωρησει να τα επεισοδια ...
Αυτα ...
Να γιατι δεν εγραφα για να μη σας πρηζω εγω η κατα τ αλλα χαρωπη :roll:

----------


## Blossom

Μωρέ Μαρία εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω, ας έχανα και εγώ αυτά τα 5 κιλά που με κάνουν υπέρβαρη να δεις χαρές...
Τώρα, σχετικά με τα υπερφαγικά, το ξέρεις και εσύ πως οι ακρότητες οδηγούν σε ακρότητες.
Στο ψυχολόγο που πήγαινες, συνεχίζεις; Τι σου λέει;

Μη δίνεις σημασία στο τι τρώνε οι άλλοι. Άλλες ανάγκες έχεις εσύ, άλλες αυτοί...
Εξάλλου τα επεξεργασμένα τρόφιμα κάνουν κακό και στους αδύνατους, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Την υγεία μας να κοιτάμε, κάνοντας την προσπάθειά μας.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια.
Μια βδομάδα είχε να με πιάσει. ..όμως δεν τη γλίτωσα σήμερα..Δεν ξέρω πως ξεκίνησε..είχα τεράστια ανάγκη να φάω κάτι γλυκό όμως δεν κατάφερα να σταματήσω στην σοκολάτα. Η ψυχολογία μου ήταν καλή. Αυτές τις μέρες κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσει να κάνω. Και φαινόταν ότι τίποτα δεν θα με αποσπουσε απ το στόχο μου. Ομως συμβαινει.. Τώρα νιώθω πρησμένη φουσκωμένη και θέλω να τα ξεράσω όλα. Συγγνώμη για την λέξη αλλά είναι γνωστή σε όλες. Σίγουρα δεν περιμένω να σταματήσω μια και καλή απ τα υπερφαγικα -βουλημικα επεισοδια..δεν θέλω όμως να μου συμβαίνει..είναι άρρωστο όλο αυτό. Να τρως να τρως μέχρι να νιώσεις απέχθεια για τον εαυτό σου.πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολογο?διαιτολόγο? Ψυχίατρο? Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να το αντιμετωπίσω μαζί και με κάποιον άλλον. Μόνη μου δεν γίνεται. Πάντα θα ξαναγυρνάω πίσω απ το σημείο που ξεκίνησα. Κι αν με ξαναπιασε να κάνω υπερφαγικα επί συνεχόμενες μέρες δεν ξέρω ναν θα το ξαναντεξω.τωραα προσπαθώ και το ελέγχω και αυτοσ είναι κι ο λόγος που συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια μου...
Συγγνώμη αλλά είχα ανάγκη να γράψω σήμερα :)

----------


## Blossom

Καλησπέρα angel_dreamer... 
Βρισκόμουν στη θέση σου πριν αρκετά (πλέον) χρόνια.
Σήμερα παλεύω ακόμα στη σχέση μου με το φαγητό, με διαφορετικό όμως τρόπο, και σίγουρα λιγότερο επώδυνο.

Κάποτε λοιπόν δεν πίστευα πως θα το ξεπεράσω. Αλλά το ξεπέρασα.
Χρειάζεται υπομονή αυτό το ταξίδι, γιατί είναι ένα ταξίδι γνώσης: του εαυτού σου και του κόσμου γύρω σου.

Δοκίμασα κάθε εναλλακτική, έπεσα και ξανασηκώθηκα.
Αυτό που με έσωσε τελικά ήταν η ανάγκη μου, και ως εκ τούτου το πείσμα μου, για ζωή.
Μια ζωή, τη δική μου ζωή, που δεν ήθελα να φεύγει και να με αφήνει ανικανοποίητη.

Δε ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε συμβουλεύσω, παρά μόνο να σε παρακαλέσω να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου (αυτή η κλισέ έκφραση)
και να προσπαθείς κάθε μέρα να κάνεις όμορφα πράγματα γι'αυτόν.
Τη στιγμή που νιώθεις πως θέλεις να ενδώσεις στο φαγητό, σκέψου: που σε οδηγεί αυτό; για πόσο θα αντέχεις;

Η αλλαγή, όση βοήθεια και υποστήριξη και αν έχουμε γύρω μας, προκύπτει από μέσα μας...
Πίσω γυρνάς μόνο όταν παύεις να πιστεύεις στις δυνάμεις σου, όχι όταν έχεις μια 'κακή' ημέρα.

Υ.Γ.: Μόνη σου, γίνεται. Αλλά αν το θέλεις, η βοήθεια ενός ειδικού θα σε τονώσει.

----------


## Angel_dreamer

σε ευχαριστω πολυ blossom!!τα λογια σου ήταν ο λογοσ που δεν συνεχισα το υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο που συνηθως οταν με πιανει το παω μεχρι το βραδυ. Κι αυτο δεν ειναι ενα σημαντικο βημα; :) 
Ήταν απλως μια κακη μερα. Αυτο ηταν μονο..
θα θελα παντως καποια στιγμη οποτε μπορεσεις να μου πεις αυτον τον διαφορετικο τροπο.
Καλό μας βράδυ....

----------


## ailouros

ωω, μπλοσομάκι τι ωραία που το έγραψες! πολύ εύστοχα! :starhit:

----------


## maria030

Άλλο ένα υπερφαγικο ...Ξανά ..εξαιτίας της δουλειάς και της κούρασης ... Ξανά ... 
Όσο για το πώς αισθάνομαι ? Τα γνωστά χαλια :(

Angel ο ειδικός θα σε καθοδηγήσει και θα σε βοηθήσει .Σχεδόν ποτέ ένα άτομο ξεπερνά μόνο του την υπερφαγία..
Η ψυχοθεραπεία σε βοηθά να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου να τον γνωρίσεις καλύτερα και βαθύτερα ...
Όπως είπα όμως ο ειδικός καθοδηγεί αλλά εσύ είσαι ο κύριος παράγοντας στη λύση

----------


## Angel_dreamer

Απλα το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως όταν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά δεν θέλω να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό ούτε να αναφέρω σε κανέναν αυτό που αντιμετωπίζω. Απ την άλλη όταν παθαίνω υπερφαγικα δεν θέλω να μιλάω σε κανένα πόσο μάλλον να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό..
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλυτερα!

----------


## maria030

να μην πω πως τα εκανα παλι σημερα Ελεος πια !!!!!!! και ημουν τοσο κοντα ... Λυπαμαι ... Παλι απο την αρχη ουφ!





> _Originally posted by Angel_dreamer_
> Απλα το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως όταν *όταν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά* δεν θέλω να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό ούτε να αναφέρω σε κανέναν αυτό που αντιμετωπίζω. Απ την άλλη όταν παθαίνω υπερφαγικα δεν θέλω να μιλάω σε κανένα πόσο μάλλον να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό..
> Ελπίζω να είσαι καλυτερα!


Μα οταν εισαι καλα σιγουρα δεν θες να πας... Το θεμα ειναι να λυσεις ενα χρονιο προβλημα που σε κανει να μην εισαι καλα γενικοτερα και ο μονος που μπορει να βοηθησει ειναι ο ειδικος ... Αν δεν μιλησεις πως θα πας ενα βημα παραπερα ?
Οσο το αφηνεις η κατασταση μπορει να γινει χειροτερη , αλλα και παλι η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου !!!

----------


## maria030

Ας με σταματήσει κάποιος ..Ας με κλείσουν σε ένα δωμάτιο μόνο με νερό και ας μου φέρνουν τα απαραίτητα :grind:

----------


## ailouros

είναι ξανά εξαιτίας της κούρασης; ή κατι άλλο; η κάτι ακόμα βαθύτερο;
Μαρία, δεν χρειάζεται να θυμώνουμε.. γιατί ο θυμός θα μας φέρει ξανά υπερφαγικο..
μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να το αντιμετωπίσεις με αγαπη; εννοώ να υποδεχτούμε το πρόβλημα με αγάπη, να το κατανοήσουμε, να το αποδεχτούμε .. σαν ενα παιδακι που δεν ξέρει :)

----------


## maria030

Το βαθύτερο το ξέρω και δεν το έχω λύσει ..Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι έτσι δεν θα σταματήσει και το πρόβλημα ..
Αν ήταν μόνο στο χέρι μου ίσως να ήταν πιο εύκολο .
Η δουλειά -κουραση και οι καταστάσεις εκεί το επιβαρύνουν ..Σε λίγο καιρό θα σταματήσω οπότε θα μου φύγει ένα ακόμα +
Το κακό είναι ότι ξέρω ..Ίσως η άγνοια να μη με βοηθούσε και τόσο ..Άλλες φορές το αποδέχομαι και άλλες νιώθω πως είμαι στην αρχή !
Πολλές φορές γράφω αυτά που σκεφτομαι και είναι εκείνες οι στιγμές που έχει συμβεί το "κακό" η λίγο μετά όπου όλα μου φαίνονται χάλια ..Τα γνωστά συναισθηματα ..
Και πέφτω στην παγίδα των επόμενων στερητικών ημερών διατροφικά και της αυτοτιμωριας για να "επανορθώσω" και ας ξέρω ότι είναι εντελώς λάθος όλο αυτό . Αλλά είμαι ακόμα υπερφαγικη κι ας ξέρω πως ς λειτουργεί αυτό .Είμαι ακόμα αδύναμη να πάω μπροστά

----------


## ailouros

Δεν είσαι αδύναμη,μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις! Και αφου ξέρεις την παγίδα, μην μπαίνεις μεσα σε αυτήν.
Φάε κανονικά, χωρις στέρηση. 
όπως αντεξα εγώ να μην κάνω υπερφαγικό 1 μήνα, μπορείς και εσύ και ακόμα καλύτερα!
Το θέμα δεν ειναι το φαγητό, το θεμα ειναι τα συναισθήματά σου.. δώσε την προσοχή που τους χρειάζεται.
Και όλα καλά θα πάνε! Δυστηχώς ετσι λειτουργεί, πρεπει να παλεύουμε, να προσπαθούμε.. όλοι έχουμε τις 
αδυναμίες μας, όλοι μας πέφτουμε, και ξανά απο την αρχή. 
Είσαι δυνατή, θα τα καταφέρεις. Πίστεψέ το! :spin:

----------


## maria030

Ailouros σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πραγματικά ..Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες ..
Η αλήθεια είναι πως σε αυτή τη φάση είμαι αρκετά χάλια έχω πάρει αρκετά κιλά που είχα χάσει , εγώ ξέρω με πόσα πισωγυρισματα, και με οδηγούν τα συναισθήματα , φυσικά τα άσχημα , σε ανεξέλεγκτη υπερφαγία οπότε με καταστρέφω ,Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια χάλια αρα λογικό να νιώθω έτσι τόσο αδύναμη ..
Να είσαι καλά που μου απαντάς και με στηρίζεις και με βοηθας !!!

----------


## ailouros

Α μωρε καλούλι.. έτσι έκανα και εγω, ένιωθα και έκανα ακριβως τα ίδια πράγματα..πήρα και τα διπλάσια κιλά αλλα
:no:

εμένα προσωπικά μου συνεβει κάτι συνταρακτικά δυσάρεστο που με ταρακούνησε πολύ, και έτσι πηρα φόρα και την αποφαση να σταματησω την υπερφαγια 
να κανω υγιηνή ζωη..
αλλά απο την άλλη είναι και άσχημο να αφηνουμε τον εαυτό μας μεχρι να έρθει κατι δυσαρεστο.. 
εμένα με βοηθάει ενα κόλπο, ίσως σε βοηθήσει.. ειναι λιγο τρελό αλλα οκ.
όταν σκεφτομαι να τα παρατησω ολα, να φαω τα πάντα.. λέω στον εαφτό μου, η προσπάθεια που κάνεις είναι ζήτημα ζωής ή θανάτου.
απλά το φαντάζομαι.. αν συνεχίσεις την προσπαθεια θα ζήσεις αν τα παρατήσεις όχι.
Είναι λίγο ακραίο βέβαια, αλλά ειναι ενα κόλπο για τον εγκέφαλο
:rolleyes:

----------


## click

Αυτο που γραφει παραπανω η αιλουρος, η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου εχει συμπερανει οτι ειναι ο λογος που τοσα χρονια καταληγω να παραταω τους στοχους μου.
Οτι δηλαδη πιεζομαι πολυ με σχεδια, στοχους, τελειομανια σα να ειναι ζητημα ζωης και θανατου ενω δεν ειναι και τελικα καταληγω να τα παραταω για να γλιτωσω.
Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι συνειδητοποιησα οτι οταν καποτε ειπα ας αρχισω διατροφη, δεν το εκανα με σχεδιο, δεν το εκανα με σιγουρια, δηλώσεις κλπ
Το ειχα κανει σε στυλ "τελοσπαντων ας αρχισω και βλεπουμε"
Και εφτασα καποια στιγμη 58,5 κιλα(ημουν χαλια μαυρα) και εκανα συντηρηση περιπου στα 65.
Εκτοτε οσοι στοχοι εχω βαλει με πιεση και αγχος προσπαθωντας να μην παρεκκλινω και να ειμαι τελεια, εχουν αποτυχει.

----------


## ailouros

καλα, σιγουρα στον καθένα λειτουργεί διαφορετικά, και συμφωνώ πως η τελειομανία η πίεση και το αγχος καποια στιγμη γυρίζουν μπουμερανγκ.
εγω δεν το κάνω για να πιεστώ ούτε να ειμαι τέλεια. Το κάνω για την πειθαρχία. 
Γιατι εμενα προσωπικά αυτό μου λείπει και απο εκει ξεκινάνε όλα στον χαρακτήρα μου.
Τωρα ο καθενας εχει δικά του κόλπα να ελέγχει τον εαφτό του..

----------


## click

Ναι πραγματικα μπορει να λειτουργουμε διαφορετικα. Απλα το εγραψα γιατι καμμια φορα συμβαινει κατι εντελως αναποδο απο αυτο που νομιζουμε. Δηλαδη μπορει η ριζα του προβληματος να ειναι ο φοβος της αποτυχιας, της απορριψης, τις κριτικης κ.ά. και οχι τοσο της επιμονης, της πειθαρχιας και της στοχοπροσηλωσης.
Κι εγω το ψαχνω μη νομιζεις..:dork:

----------

